# Duyuru > Kültür >  Emk.Tümgeneral Alaettin Parmaksız'la röportaj

## bozok

*Emekli Tümgeneral Alaettin PARMAKSIZ:*


*(1. Bölüm)*

*Sen Nasıl Bir Devletsin ki, Senin Cumhurbaşkanının Açıklamasına* 
*“Kakafoni” Diyen Bir Büyükelçi*
*24 Saat İçinde*
*Hudut Dışına üıkarılmıyor!*

*Röportaj: Ali Osman ZOR - Av. Ali Rıza YAMAN* 
*barandergisi.com
20.03.2008*

**

*Bizim okuyucularımızın tanıması açısından “Alaettin Parmaksız Paşa kimdir?” İlk önce bunu kendi ağzınızdan bunu kısaca söyleyebilir misiniz?*

Kitaplarda biyografim var; “Emekli Tümgeneral”
_O zaman, o emeklilikten başlayalım; “emekli” mi, “istifa eden” mi?_
İstifa eden… Sonuç itibariyle, Emekli Tümgeneral.

_O zaman biz direkt mevzuya girelim: şimdi biz, “emekli” olduktan sonra, kahramanlıklarıyla nam salan bir takım generaller duyuyoruz. Fakat, nedense bu generaller ya istifa ediyorlar, ya emekli oluyorlar. üzellikle Doğu’da görev yapan generaller… Bunun özellikle bir sebebi mi var? İstifa mı ettiriliyorlar? Emekli mi oluyorlar?.. Mesela, sizin için “Genel Kurmay Başkanı olacak” deniliyordu… Bu daha çok bizim “şahsi” merakımızdır aslında, çünkü, bilmediğimiz şeyler…_


şimdi, tabii kamuoyunda ben bu sorularla çok karşılaşıyorum… 
Kamuoyunda böyle bir geleneksel yargı oluşmuş durumda, ama, böyle bir şey yok. Silahlı Kuvvetlerin kurumsal bir yapısı vardır; istifa eden, “istifa” eder, emekli olan, “emekli” olur… şöyle düşünün; bir piramittir silahlı kuvvetler, aşağıdan yukarıya gidişi… Düşünün, biz 550 kişi mezun olduk Harbiye’den. 550’mizin de gönlünde de “Genel Kurmay Başkanı olmak” vardı.

_Sizin için söyleniyordu özellikle…_
Söylenenleri boş verin! Dolayısıyla, o, 550 arkadaşımızın içerisinde 20-22 kişi general oldu. Bu 22 arkadaşımız içerisinde –yani, şunun için belirtiyorum size; 550’den 22 kişiye düştü-, yani bunu 18 tanesi Kurmay, 4 tanesi de sınıftan oldu; yani kendi meslek sınıfından oldu…

_Evet…_

Ve, bu 22 kişi içerisinden de, 10 kişi Tümgeneral oldu. 10 kişi içerisinden de –daha sırası gelmeyen arkadaşlar da var-, sırası gelenlerden iki kişi Korgeneral oldu… Yani, bu bir seçimdir, Silahlı Kuvvetlerin kurumsal bir yapısı vardır. İşte o, “şöylesini emekli ediyorlar, böylesini bilmem ne yapıyorlar” gibi, işte bunlar tamamen şeydir; bilimsel temeli olmayan düşüncelerdir. İşte, “Güneydoğu’dan terfi ettirmiyorlar” diyor… Bir grup diyor ki, “Güneydoğu’dan terfi ettirmiyorlar!”. 

_Evet…_

Orda çalışıp Korgeneral olan, Orgeneral olan, Tümgeneral olan bir sürü arkadaşımız, komutanlarımız var! Yani Tümgenerallik az bir rütbe değil ki, sondan ikinci rütbe. Yani üstünde iki rütbe var; Korgeneral, Orgeneral... Korgeneral olunca bir rütbe var. Yani, herkesi bir yerde görev yaptı diye, tutup Korgeneral, Orgeneral, Tümgeneral veya General yapamazsınız. Sınırlıdır, bir seçimdir! Ha bu seçim, mümkün olduğu kadar objektif yapılmaya çalışılır. Hataları olur mu?.. İnsanın olduğu her yerde hata olur! Ama, en az hatanın bu sistemde olduğuna kişisel olarak, şahsen inanıyorum…

_Peki böyle bir “kamuoyunda yaygın” olmasının sebebi, emekli olan veya istifa eden ve emekli olduktan sonra kamuoyuna fikirlerini açıklayan Generallerimizin, genelde, Amerikan karşıtı politikalara, karşı fikirler serdetmeleri de olabilir mi acaba?_

Hayır, şöyle bir şey vardır…

_Mesela, Amerikan karşıtları getiremiyor!_

Hayır, şöyle bir şey vardır… Silahlı Kuvvetlerin işleyiş biçimini sivil insanlar doğal olarak bilmediği için, şöyle bir intiba vardır; “birisi bir şeyi emreder, diğerleri hepsi yapar!”. Böyle bir şey yok! Silahlı Kuvvetlerin yapısı bana göre, -üç dört senedir, sivil kurumların, sivil toplum örgütlerinin içinde bulunuyorum-, son derece, sivillerinkinden daha demokratik bir yapı var… Bizde bir şey enine boyuna tartışılır, fikirler üretilir, fikirler söylenir; bu Yüzbaşı da söyler fikrini, Binbaşı da söyler, General de söyler, Albay da söyler, fikirler tartışılır, o fikirlerin bir harmonisinden veya onların içerisinden en optimumunu, uygununu komutan seçtikten sonra, o herkesin kararı olarak uygulanır… Yani, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri şu andaki ilişkileri açısından Türkiye’nin müttefiki gözüküyor… Tabii, benim bu konuya bakışımın farklı olması başka bir şeydir, Silahlı Kuvvetlerin kurumsal olarak temsil ettiği Genel Kurmay Başkanlarının görüşüdür. Ama, niye bazı arkadaşlarımız su yüzüne çıkıyor veya diyorlar ki, niye emekli olmadan önce niye konuşmuyorsun? Yani, emekli olmadan önce bir General’in, bir Subay’ın basına beyanat vermesi mantıklı mı, konuşması mantıklı mı?.. Konuşamaz! Yasak zaten, suç işlemiş olur! Hangi kurumda, o kurumun içinde çalışırken işte, Emniyet Teşkilatında çıkıp Emniyet Müdürleri istediğini çıkıp konuşabiliyor mu? Konuşamazlar yasalar var… Valiler konuşabiliyor mu, Kaymakamlar konuşabiliyor mu?.. A biz emekli olduktan sonra, artık biz, özgürüz. Bizim söylediklerimizin hiç biri Silahlı Kuvvetleri temsil etmez, kendimizi bağlar. Ama, istediğimizi, düşüncelerimizi özgür bir biçimde açıklarız…

_Buradaki konuşamama…_

“Konuşamama” diye bir şey yok!

_Konuşmama diyelim daha doğrusu…_

“Konuşmama” diye bir şey yok… Silahlı Kuvvetlerde hep konuşulur, tartışılır… Konuşamazsın tabi, şey değil ki bu, aşiret değil ki. üıkıp da ben veya başka biri bir şey söylese… Böyle bir Ordu olur mu! Böyle bir düzen ve nizam olur mu? Dünyada böyle bir Ordu var mı? Yok!.. Bir şey söyleyeceksen istifa edersin, istifa ettikten sonra istediğini söylersin…

_Mesela 28 şubat’ta oldukça fazla konuştular?_

Konuşan kim?.. Konuşan, Genel Kurmay Başkanı’dır, Kuvvet Komutanları’dır. Onların statüleri farklıdır; Genel Kurmay Başkanı Kuvvet Komutanı’na şu konuda konuşma yetkisi vermiştir, öyle konuşur. Genel Kurmay adına konuşacak olan Genel Kurmay Başkanı’dır, şu an İkinci Başkan’dır, yetki verdiği konularda Genel Sekreteridir… Yasal olarak bu böyledir! Onun dışında kimse: Konuşuyorsan –Genel Kurmay yetki vermediyse- suç işlemiştir. İcabına bakarlar yani. 

_Peki, şöyle bir soru sorsam: şu kitapları okuyan birisi, %90 Amerika’yı sevmiyoruz, biliyorsunuz biz Türkiye’de…_

Amerikalı’yı sevmiyoruz değil…

_Amerikalı’yı değil Amerikayı; Amerikan politikaları…_

Ha, Amerika’nın şu an Türkiye’ye karşı uyguladığı politikaları tasvip etmiyoruz!

_“Tasvip etmiyoruz”!_ 

Evet!

_şimdi şu kitapları okuyan bir “dikkatli okuyucu” şöyle düşünürse eğer; “ya, Paşam keşke bunları görevdeyken dile getirseydi de, belki o zaman bu politikaların aleti olarak hareket etmezdik ve kafamıza da çuval geçmezdi?” diye düşünürse, haklı mı olur, haksız mı olur?_
Haksız olur! Biz o düşünceleri kendi makamlarımıza, kendi şeyimize, işte sınırlarımız içinde anlatıyoruz. Ama, bir General çıkıp da, kamuoyuna öyle bir açıklama yapmaz. Senin haklı bir fikrin varsa, sende oku, izle; benden daha iyi değerlendiriyorsun belki, ne biliyorsun yani…

_Yok, ama insanın böyle…_

şimdi bak, bu çok, son derece yanlış bir şey, bu…

_Türk milletinin Ordu’ya bakış açısı…_

Hayır! Bu Ordu’ya bakışın değil, bir tembelliğin işidir bu… Kendileri, çalışmıyor bu yazanlar; “Ordu şöyle bir şey yapsın”… Böyle bir şey yok!.. Herkes çalışacak. Bir sorun varsa bu çözülecek. Bu demokrasi içerisinde çözülecek. Yani, herkes Ordu’nun arkasından Ordu’yu bir yere itmeye çalışmayacak. 

_Evet…_

Olay bu… Bu kitapları okuyan insanlar da mutlaka benim kadar bu konuyu irdeliyor, düşünüyor. Ama bu kitabı sen çalışırken yazamasın. Hiçbir kurumda yazamasın. Diyelim ki maliyeciler; hem Hazine Bakanlığı’nda çalışıp, hem Savunma Müsteşarlığı’nda çalışıp, hem de bugünkü mali politikanın yerle bir edecek bir kitap yazabilir mi? Yazamaz!

_Evet, yazamaz…_

Hem şimdi Polis teşkilatında çalışıp, hem de Polis teşkilatının genel görüşleri dışında bir kitap yazabilir mi? Yazamaz… Devletin sistemi; Devlet memuru bunu yapamaz yani. Kimseyi suçlamak için söylemiyorum. Vatandaşın algılaması eksik, onu anlatmaya çalışıyorum. Vatandaş, ben programlara çıkıyorum binlerce mail geliyor; “bunları çalışırken niye söylemiyorsun!”. İyi, çalışırken herkes şeyi söylesin…

_“Mensubu olduğu kurum hakkında konuşsun”…_

“Mensubu olduğu kurum hakkında”… Böyle bir sistem yok. Yani, dünyada bana bir tane böyle bir sistem örnek versinler… Bana bir tane sistem versinler…

_Peki Türkiye’nin Jeopolitik durumu başta olmak üzere, durumunun farklılığından kaynaklanan bir his olabilir mi bu?_

“His”… Ne olursa olsun, yanlış bir his, onu anlatmaya çalışıyorum. Türkiye’nin Jeopolitiği farklı diye, farklı bir Ordu düzeni olabilir mi? Farklı bir Emniyet Teşkilatı düzeni olabilir mi? Farklı bir Yargı düzeni olabilir mi?.. Yani, memurun, “memur” demek, “hizmetli” demektir. Bizim farkımız, biri 926 sayılı kanuna tabidir, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri personel kanunu vardır, öbürünün üçyüz elli bilmem ne, memur kanunu vardır. Ama statüleri, sınırlamaları farklıdır. Biz, hem genel sınırlamalara tabiyiz, hem de kendimizin Askeri Ceza Kanunlarına ve yönetmeliklere bağlıyız. Yani, bir asker-vatandaş olarak, bir başka vatandaştan özgürlükleri daha kısıtlanmış kişidir. Sizi “genel kurallar” ilgilendirir. Ben, sizin bütün genel kurallarınıza uymak zorundayım…

_Hem de askeri kurallara…_

Bir de askeri kurallarım var; ona da uymak zorundayım…

__

_Peki Paşam burada -gerçi kitabınızda da var-, 3 Temmuz’u 4 Temmuz’a bağlayan gün Süleymaniye’de yaşanan bu “üuval Hadisesi” var… Orada diyorsunuz ki, kitabınızda; “iki kolordu gönderilip Süleymaniye’ye, İncirlikteki askerleri de esir alınmalıydı” diye bir ifadeniz var… Bildiğiniz üzere bu “üuval Hadisesi” gerçekten milletimizin içinde, ruhunda kanayan bir yara… Bu nasıl düzeltilebilir? “Düzeltildi” de bizim mi haberimiz yok, veya buna karşı ne yapılabilir?.. şimdi, bunu da mı Ordu’dan beklememek lazım? Bunun karşılığını…_

Hayır, şimdi şöyle… O sıcak anda Ordu bir şey yapabilirdi… Yani, olayın sıcak anında -ilk 24 saat-, bir şey yapabilirdi. Benim zaten hayıflanmamdaki neden, o ilk 24 saat, sıcak saatte bir şey yapılmamasıdır. Ondan sonraki, artık bir Devlet politikasıdır. şimdi, sizin Devlet olarak, Siyasi İdare olarak, Amerika’yla “al gülüm, ver gülüm” ilişkileri içerisindeyken, Silahlı Kuvvetler bu ilişkiyi kesemez. Ama, bu söylediğiniz “Süleymaniye Vakası” Türk insanının, her insanın –sadece askerlerin değil-, kadın, erkek Türkiye’de yaşayan kitlelerin büyük bir kısmının % 90’ının içerisinde –eskilerin tabiriyle- “ağu gibi düşmüştür”!.. “Ağu”, yani zehir gibi düşmüştür! O, içindeki kor halen yanmaktadır! Ha şimdi görevlilerin, kendi görevleri nedeniyle Amerika’yla ilişkiler kurması, oraya gidip-gelmesi başka bir şeydir, içindeki “his” başka bir şeydir… Bu ne zaman çıkar? Amerika çok ciddi bir şekilde; “evet! Biz hata yaptık!” çünkü devletler arası ilişkiler böyledir, “özür diliyorum!” derseler –ki, böyle bir şey yapmadılar bugüne kadar- biz de o zaman döner, kendi yöneticilerimizi suçlarız… Yani biz aslında, Türkiye’de şu anda Amerikan aleyhtarlığı var, ama, bana öyle Amerikan aleyhtarlığı… şimdi şöyle; Amerika, kendi dış politika önceliklerine göre politikalar öngörüyor. Biz, bunun sonuçlarında tutuyoruz Amerikalılara kızıyoruz. Esasında kızacağımız kişiler, tepki göstereceğimiz kişiler, demokratik tepki vereceğimiz kişiler kendi yöneticilerimiz! Yani Amerika, bir devlet olarak çıkıp da Türkiye’nin hak ve menfaatlerini korumak için çıkacak hali yok! Esasında tepkinin kaynağı, yönlendirmesi Amerika’dan olduğu için kaynağına biz yöneliyoruz. Ama aslında Amerika’ya yönelecek bir olay yok, bu tepkinin ortaya çıkışını, olaylara müdahale etmeyen yöneticilere bizim tepkimizi, demokratik tepkimizi vermemiz lazım…

_Amerika’nın menfaatleri genelde de bizim aleyhimize oluyor. üzellikle bölgede… Yöneticiler dediğimiz gruplar da, gönüllü Amerikan politikaları uygulayıcıları olduğunu hesab edersek..._

O zaman cezanı çekeceksin! O yöneticiler gökten zembille düşmüyor: Senin, benim, onun, birilerinin verdiği oyla çıktığına göre, o zaman cezanı çekeceksin…

_O zaman şöyle diyeyim;…_

Cezanı çekeceksin… Yani şimdi, günümüzü ele alırsak; AKP’nin Amerika Birleşik Devletleri ile olan ilişkilerinden memnun ve mutlu değilsek; öyle diyorsunuz, öyle demek istiyorsunuz?

_Tabi, tabi…_

Ha ben söylüyorum kendi adıma; ben memnun ve mutlu değilim! Peki, bu insanları, Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi’ni iktidara Güney Afrikalılar oy vererek getirmedi. 

_Tabi 27 Nisan bildirisinin de epey bir etkisi oldu._

şimdi bakın, Türkiye’de bir şey vardır; bilimsel temele dayanmadan fikir üretmek. Bu, “27 Nisan bildirisinin etkisi oldu” lafı da, hiçbir bilimsel temele dayanmadan fikir üretmedir… Ha, oldu veya olmadı diyebilecek durumda değiliz. üünkü, bana bugüne kadar bir tek kişi, efendim, “biz bir kamuoyu araştırması yaptık. Bu araştırma şirketinin yapmış olduğu araştırmalar bilimsel temellere dayanan bir araştırmadır -ki, onun %1 sapma şeyi vardır, %1,5-2 arası sapma şeyi vardır, artı eksidir-, yapmış olduğumuz araştırmada, bunların oyunun 27 Nisan bildirisiyle –atıyorum, farazi- %8 etkilendi” diye Türkiye’de bir araştırma yok! Ama tersine araştırmadan ben söz edeyim size; Profesör Esmer’in Kasım ayında yaptığı kamuoyu araştırmasında, bunların oyunun %45’in üzerinde olduğunu –anket yapıyor bu işin uzmanlarından birisi- televizyonlarda söyledi. Bana bugüne kadar açık oturumlarda da, ikili konuşmalarda da söyledi. Diyorsunuz ki, “27 Nisan Bildirisi’nin etkisi oldu!”. İyi de, hangi bilimsel veriye dayanıyorsunuz? Sadece kulaktan kulağa dolanan bir şey.

_Müşahade…_

Efendim, müşahade kamuya, topluma, herkese emsal teşkil etmez. İstediği oyu alamayan partiler bunu ortaya çıkardı! Böyle bir şey olur mu! Ben “vardır” veya “yoktur” diye bir şey demiyorum. Var olması için, böyle bir bilimsel araştırma yapılır, hepsi ortaya konur; işte böyle, böyle, böyleydi, vatandaşa sorduk. şimdi biliyorsunuz anket sistemleri çok gelişti, 2225 kişiyle bütün Türkiye’nin nabzını ölçüyorlar. Böyle bir araştırma var mı? Yok! Ama konuştuğun zaman herkes, özellikle kaybeden kesimdekiler, yani biz Milliyetçiler, Ulusalcılar, bilmem şunlar, bunlar, Cumhuriyetçiler niyeyse, efendim; “Ordu, 27 Nisan’da bunu yaptı, AKP’yi iktidara geçirdi!” Peki var mı bir çalışman? Bana bir tane çalışma gösterin; yok! Yani bu, müşahadeyle, kişilerin yargısıyla olacak bir şey değil. 

_İktidarı ona bağlı değil de, yani, “etken” olarak aldığı oyun fazlalaşmasında. O da dediğiniz gibi, ne kadar olduğu da belli değil zaten._

Bilmiyoruz! Belki olmasaydı %55 alacaktı. Ben de onu iddia edeyim o zaman?.. Benimkinin bir temeli var mı, onunkinin de yok!

_E tabi, ona karşı sizin dediğinizde de…_

Hayır ikisinin de temeli yok! Ben şunu anlatmaya çalışıyorum: Bir şeyi söylerken, bunun bir bilimsel temeli olması lazım. Yani onu anlatmaya çalışıyorum. Yoksa onun şuyu olmuştur, şuyu olmamıştır; o benim konum değil… 

_şimdi mesele AKP’den açılmışken, şöyle bir paradoks var herhalde Türkiye’de, demin gerçi o cümlenizin içinde değindiniz geçtiniz; Türkiye’de %90’a varan Amerikan Politikalarından memnuniyetsizlik var, siz temeli yok dediniz, şimdi ben onunla ilgili soracağım._

“Temeli yok” demedim; temeli var. Amerika’nın Türkiye’ye karşı uyguladığı politikalar bu temeli yaratıyor. Ben onu demek istemiyorum. Oradaki fark şu; niye efendim şimdi %90’a çıktı? üünkü, bu hükümet 3 Kasım 2002’den sonra dış politikasını Avrupa Birliği’ne ve Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’ne endeksledi. Bunlarla…

şimdi bakın, bu işin temeline gidersek 1990’larda Varşova Paktı yıkıldıktan sonra, iki kutuplu dünyadan, tek kutuplu ve çok merkezli bir yöne gidildi. Yani bir tek kutup var, bir Süper Güç var-Amerika Birleşik Devletleri, bir de “bölgesel güçler” var. Bir de “bölgesel güç olmaya çalışanlar” var bizim gibi. şimdi NATO’dayken Türkiye, yani 1990 yılına kadar –şimdi de NATO’dayız ama-, ulusal çıkarların çatışması çok su yüzüne çıkmıyordu.

_Evet…_

NATO politikaları içinde uyumlulaştırılıyordu. şimdi, Varşova Paktı yıkıldıktan sonra Amerika’nın dünyaya bakışı çok değişti. Amerikan Dünya Politikasının temelinde iki temel neden var: Bir, 2025, 40, 50 yıllarında kendisine ekonomik veya askeri bir güç karşısında rekabet edebilecek bir güç olmamalı diyor… İki, “bölgede İsrail’in güvenliğini sürekli sağlamalıyım”… Bu, “güç olmaması için” de geliştirdiği politikalar, Ortadoğu’da ve Avrasya’da geliştirdiği politikalar, Türkiye’nin Ulusal politikalarıyla çelişmeye başladı! Yani, bizim Milli menfaatlerimizle, Amerika’nın Milli menfaatleri çatışmaya başladı! Bu menfaatler çatışırken, kamuoyunun algılaması, mevcut siyasi iktidar, Türk Milli menfaatlerini savunmayarak Amerika’nın menfaatlerini yerine getirmeye aracılık ediyor.

_90’dan beri…_

“90’dan beri” ama, 3 Kasım’dan bu yana, tedricen arttı bu iş!

_Ama, bu 90’dan beri devam ediyor aslında…_

90’dan bu yana, Türk-Amerikan Ulusal menfaatlerinin çatışması devam ediyor. 

_Yani, Birinci Irak Savaşı’ndan…_

Hah! Körfez Harekatından itibaren politikaların arasında “uyuşmazlık” var… Bu hükümetler, değişik hükümetler, değişik şekilde bunu uyumlaştırmaya çalışmıştır. Ama 3 Kasım 2002’den sonra, o zamanki bir çok basın-yayın organlarında çıktığı gibi, iktidarını, meşruiyetini dışarıda aramasından dolayı, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri ve Avrupa Birliği’ne Türk halkının nazarında inanılmaz tavizler vermiştir! Türk halkının nazarında! Ama, hepsinin nazarında değil, çünkü %47’de oy aldı… O zaman, bu halk nezdinde Amerika’ya karşı sempati azalmış, antipati çoğalmıştır. Bu % 90’lara çıkmıştır. üzellikle PKK konusundaki vurdumduymazlığı… Esasında PKK konusunda Amerika vurdumduymaz değil, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri, PKK konusunda baştan beri ortaya koyduğu dış stratejiyi izliyor… Ve bu, Türk halkında temelsiz değil, “temelli” ama, bir antipati yaratmıştır. Ben de diyorum ki, bu antipatiyi Amerika’ya döndürmenin bir anlamı yok… Siz, olayın bu şekilde ortaya çıkmasının nedeni, bizim kendi seçtiğimiz “yöneticilerimiz”dir! İçimizde bir “antipati” olacaksa, önce kendi yöneticilerimize dönmemiz lazım! Hem Amerika’ya %90…

_Onu soracaktım!_

Hem de gidiyorsun % 47-50 oy veriyorsun!

_Bunu neyle izah etmek lazım?_

Ben onu izah edemem, onu Sosyologlar, Psikologlar izah edecek…

_Aslında temel meselelerden biri gibi bu! Ya % 90 bir Amerika…_

Hayır, Amerikalılar 2-3 ayda bir kamuoyu araştırması yaparlar, bütün dünyada yaparlar… İlişkide olduğu ülkelerde… Türkiye, Amerikan Karşıtlığı en ileri, zirvede olan ülke Türkiye şu anda… Hem Amerika ile bu kadar sıkı ilişkileri olup, hem de Amerikan Karşıtlığı en yüksek olduğu ülke Türkiye! Ama, sonuçta da, bu politikaların uygulayıcısı Hükümet’e % 47 oy veriyorsa, demek ki, bunun bir sosyolojik, psikolojik bir alt yapısı var. Bunu araştıracak olan asker değil! 

_Size şu an, asker olarak sormuyoruz…_

Hayır, ama benim ihtisas konum değil… Yani ben, şimdi, o konuda, psikolojik olarak hangi dürtülerle, ekonomik olarak hangi dürtülerle, hangi siyasal içgüdülerle insanlar oy veriyor diye şey yaparsam, biraz önce size söylediğim, temeli olmayan, araştırmaya dayanmayan bir fikir ortaya koymuş olurum… Ama, şu bir gerçek: Amerika’ya olan karşıtlık, şu son harekattan sonra, biraz azalmıştır. Sanırım % 75’lere, 70’lere düştü. Ama, bir realite…

_Neden düştü?_

Efendim şimdi biliyorsunuz, 5 Kasım’dan sonra, Sayın Başbakan’ın Bush’la görüşmesinden sonra, biliyorsunuz…

_“HAMDOLSUN istediğimiz gibi bir görüşme oldu!” demişti!_

Türtçe yayın yapan, sadece yayın yaptıkları dilin Türkçe olmasından dolayı Türk televizyonu veya radyosu veya gazetesi dediğimiz bir “Basın Grubu” vardır. Bunlar çok yoğun bir şekilde, Amerika’nın PKK ile mücadelede, Türkiye’ye verdiği desteği öne çıkarması ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin bu destek olmasaydı, hiçbir şey yapamayacaktı şeklinde, Kamuoyunu bilgilendirme(!), yani, “Beyin yıkama” ameliyesi sonucunda, bu antipati % 70’lere düştü! Olay bu…

_5 Kasım’da Başbakan’ın Bush’la yaptığı görüşme neticesinde, bu düşmanlığı azaltmak için, psikolojik bir operasyona karar verildi, diyebilir miyiz aslında…_

Hayır! Amaç bu düşmanlığı azaltmak değil… Amaç, Türkiye’yi, daha sonra uygulanacak bir takım politikalara sıkıştırmak için, “iyi niyet gösterisi” gibi bir imaj vermek. Yani, Türkiye’yi 5 senedir sıkıştırdılar; bunaldı… Yani, bir Amerika’yla ne kadar iyi ilişki içerisinde olursa olsun, 5 Kasım’da eğer Başbakan, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nden “sınırlı süreli operasyon” yetkisi almamış olsaydı, iktidarın ayakta kalması çok mümkün değildi! Neden mümkün değildi? üünkü, inanılmaz bir halk tepkisi vardı! şeyi düşünün; 21 Ekim’den sonra “Dağlıca Olayları”ndan sonraki periyodu düşünün, bütün Türkiye il ve ilçelerinde gösteriler başladı…

_Ve, tepki de, Amerika’ya doğru kaymaya başlamıştı…_

“Kaymaya” değil, öyleydi… O gösterilerin bir kısmına ben katıldım. O gösterilerdeki tepki hükümete değildi. O gösterilerde tepki Terör ürgütü’neydi ve Amerika’yaydı… Ama 5 Kasımdan sonra bir şey yapılmasaydı, Amerika’ya olan tepki kime dönecekti; Hükümete dönecekti! O demokratik tepkinin önünde, demokratik seçimle gelecek İktidar ayakta duramaz. Niye? üünkü bu insanlara gidecek, sonuçta oy isteyecek…

_O zaman bu operasyonların hedefi bu tepkiyi engellemek için mi yapıldı?_

şimdi anlatamıyorum galiba, bu tepki…

_Yani hükümeti kuvvetlendirmek için mi yapıldı?_

10 tane nedeni varsa, biri bu…

_“En önemli nedeni bu!” diyebilir miyiz?_

En önemli nedeni o değil… En önemli nedeni…

_üünkü bununla bağlantılı bir soru soracağım…_

Sor, istediğin soruyu sor… En önemli nedeni o değil. En önemli nedeni, Türkiye’nin, son 4 senedir, 5 senedir, Irak’la ilgili hiçbir isteğine cevap vermiyordu. Yani, pozitif cevap vermiyordu Amerika… Niçin pozitif cevap vermiyordu? Türkiye’yi iki yönden kıskaca almak istiyordu; bir, ekonomik yönden kıskaca alınıyor. şu anda ekonomimiz çok iyi gibi gidiyor, ama –ben ekonomist değilim- söylenen şu; “bu cari açıklar, bu borçlanmayla, bu faiz ödemeleriyle, bu ekonomi sürdürülemez deniyor. Ekonominin “sürdürülemez” olması, Amerika’nın, her ne kadar kendisi 1 Trilyon Dolar açık verse bile, Türkiye için ekonomisini “sürdürülebilir hale getirecek” gücü vardır… şimdi iki şey var; bir, “sürdürülemez ekonomi” içine sokarsın; ekonomik bağımsızlığı olmayan ülkeler, siyasi bağımsızlığını kaybederler. Siyasi bağımsızlığını uygulayamazlar. Atatürk, biliyorsunuz, daha Cumhuriyet ilan etmeden, İzmir’de “İktisat Kongresi”ni toplamıştı. İzmir İktisat Kongresi’nin temelinde şu vardır, şöyle söylemiştir: “Askeri zaferlerimiz ne kadar büyük olursa olsun, bunu ekonomik zaferlerle taçlandıramazsak, ülke bağımsızlığını koruyamaz” demiştir… şimdi, ekonomik bağımsızlığınızı kaybederseniz, siyasi bağımsız karar alamazsınız; bir bu! İkincisi, sürekli burada, Amerika’ya Hükümet tarafından, Hükümetin uygulamak istediği politikalara direnç gösteren iki kurum vardı; birisi Cumhurbaşkanıydı, Sezer, süresi doldu gitti. Bir de Silahlı Kuvvetler var. Peki Silahlı Kuvvetler’i nasıl “çıkmaz sokağa” getirecek; PKK’yı kullandılar sürekli. PKK eylemler yapmaya başladı sürekli. Halk nezdinde bir “çıkmaz sokağa” doğru gidildi… İşte; “bu iki ‘çıkmaz sokak’tan ben sizi kurtarırım, amma, siz de orada kurulan ‘kukla yönetimi’ tanıyacaksınız” dedi!.. Bu “tanımak”, illa oraya Büyükelçi göndermek, Dışişleri Bakanlığınca “biz burayı tanıdık” deklarasyonuyla olamaz!

Sayın Gül bir açıklama yaptı, dedi ki; “PKK’yı def etsinler, biz oraya yaptığımız yardımları 10 kat, daha fazla bile arttırabiliriz!” dedi!

_Talabani’nin üankaya’ya bayrak dikmesine izin verilmesiyle olabilir mi bu tanıma?_

Bu işte! sonuçları yavaş yavaş ortaya çıkıyor! şimdi, Sayın Başbakan oraya gittiği zaman, işte “bir pazarlık yapıldı mı, yapılmadı mı?” sorusuna verdiği cevap şudur: “Ben pazarlık yapacak kadar şerefsiz değilim!” dedi!.. 

Başbakan’a inanıyorum, çünkü, pazarlık yapacak “bir şeyi” yok ortada!

_“Yok”!_

Durum yok ortada! Zaten, Amerikalıların istekleri belliydi. Yani Amerikalıların, “siyasi çözüm” lafı 5 Kasım’da ortaya çıkmadı! Daha önceden var. Amerikalıların “PKK’ya af çıkarın!” lafı 5 Kasım’da ortaya çıkmadı, daha önceden var. Amerikalıların Irak Merkezi Yönetimi ile iyi geçinin lafı. Amerikalıların “Barzani ile iyi geçinin!” lafı yeni ortaya çıkmadı, önceden var. Amerikalıların “Ermenilerle iyi geçinin!” lafı yeni ortaya çıkmadı, önceden var. “Ekümenliği kabul edin, Ruhban Okulu’nu açın!” önceden var! “Kıbrıs’la ilişkileri AB çerçevesinde çözün!” lafı önceden var. “Afganistan’daki bana desteğinizi arttırın!” lafı önceden var… Bunlar, zaten hepsi masadaydı! Dolayısıyla; “böyle bir pazarlığa gerek kalmadı, bendeniz size bir iyilik yapıyorum, lütÃ»flarda bulunuyorum” yani, “sizden şu anda bir şey istememe gerek yok, isteklerimin de neler olduğunu biliyorsun!”… Bu nedenle bir pazarlık olmamıştır. Yani, pazarlık olacak bir ortam yok ortada…

_Zaten olan meydanda… İstediği de meydanda!_

Her şey açık! Her şey masanın üstünde!

_Peki Paşam, biz operasyon yapıyoruz, ondan sonra; “Amerika bize hava sahasını açtı!”, “izin verdi!”, “onun için de yaptık, teşekkür ederiz!” gibi açıklamalar geliyor… şimdi bu açıklamalar yine, Amerikan Düşmanlığına geliyor... Yani sanki Amerika, bize her konuda yardım ediyor da, bize kolaylık sağlıyor da, biz de oraya operasyon yapabiliyormuşuz gibi algılanıyor... Bir kere..._

İşte o amaç, o yaratılan amaç; “biz, Türkiye ve Amerika dost ve müttefik iki ülkedir”. şimdi size çok basit, -sorunuzu unutmayın-, iki şey söyleyeceğim: Bush ne dedi? Dedi ki, “PKK, Amerika’nın düşmanıdır, PKK Irak’ın düşmanıdır, PKK Türkiye’nin düşmanıdır. PKK ortak düşmanımızdır” diyor. şimdi, hava harekatında, ilk gün biraz yaygara kopsa da, bir tek sivilin burnu kanamadı. Kara harekatında, harekat başlarken, başladığı açığa çıktıktan sonra Dışişleri Bakanı açıklama yaptı; “Hedefimiz asla siviller değildir, peşmerge değildir, Irak yönetimi değildir, kimsenin burnu kanamayacak” şeklinde açıklama yaptı, Cumhurbaşkanı da açıklama yaptı, Dışişleri Bakanı da açıklama yaptı, Genel Kurmay Başkanı da açıklama yaptı! 

_Başbakanlık Başdanışmanı Bağdat’a gitti!_

şimdi... Ve, bunların hepsinin ortak açıklamasının temel noktası neydi; “operasyonun hedefinin siviller olmadığı, sivillere zarar verilmeyeceği, Peşmergeler olmadığı, Barzani olmadığı, bir işgal amacı olmadığı, uzun süreli bir harekat olduğuydu... Ve operasyon esnasında da gerçekten tek bir sivilin burnu bile kanamadı! Peki, neydi Bush’un açıklaması; “bizim ortak düşmanımız”dı! Operasyon ne yapıyordu; sadece sınırlı bir bölgedeki, Zap bölgesindeki “ortak düşmanımızı” ortadan kaldırmaya çalışıyordu. E peki, niye feveran ediyorsun, “bir an önce çekil!” diye? Demek ki, “ortak düşman” falan değil!.. 

_“Ortak Düşman” değilmiş... Bir de bu, bahsettiğiniz açıklamalar, işte “bizim niyetimiz Merkezi Hükümet değil, peşmerge değil, Irak’ın Kuzeyine bir müdahale değil, hedefimiz belli” sözü, özellikle Irak’ın Kuzeyi’ndeki Kukla Yapılanma’ya da bir meşruiyet kazandırmak manasına da gelmez mi? Yani “tu kaka PKK” derken, “Kötü Kürt”nitelemesi içerisinde PKK’yı koyarken, otomatik olarak da “İyi Kürt” Barzani ve Talabani çıkmıyor mu karşımıza... Yani belki şuurlu, en azından bazıları bunu şuurlu yapmayabilirler ama, kendiliğinden çıkıyor zaten... Hele hele, o bahsettiğiniz açıklamalar da üst üste..._

Zaten öyle! O maksatla... Biraz önce de söyledim ya; “bizden neler istiyor?” , “o isteklerinden biri de Irak yönetimi ile iyi geçinin, bölgesel yönetim ile iyi geçinin!” Amacı budur! Esasında şöyle bir şey var; PKK terör örgütü bir piyondur, bir taşeron örgüttür!

_Bazani kadar mı “piyon”?_

Hayır, Barzani... Bu piyon, Barzani taşeron! Oyunun senaryo yazarı da Amerika! Bunu ortaya koyman lazım... şimdi PKK’nın rolü, işlevini yerine getirdikten sonra biter,PKK’yı elemine ederler, o bir sorun değil. Barzani’nin rolü biter, Barzani’yi de elemine ederler. Yani senaryo yazarının yazdığı senaryoya bakmak lazım... şimdi bu bölgede Barzani’nin yedi sülalesinden geçmişine, bugüne kadar tarihilerini biraz incelersen, -ilgi duyduğum için inceledim- bunları sürekli, İngilizler, Ruslar, İranlılar, Amerikalılar, İsrailliler kullanmış!

_Yedi sülalesi derken, Yüz yıl öncesinden planlandan da bahsedebilir misiniz?.._

İşte oradan geliyorum... Yani yüz yıllık bir şeyi var;

_Wilson Prensipleriyle beraber._

Tabii! Başlayan bir tarihi süreç var! Bu tarihsel sürecin içerisinde bu insanların, ben baktığım olay, o “kadro” dediğin bir tarihsel süreç de, yani; “bu Kürtlere ne olmuş? Barzani, Talabani” diye ona baktığım zaman, hep bu biraz önce saydığım devletlerden birisi kullanmış. Afedersin, burnun akarsa, nezleysen ne yaparsın; selpak kullanırsın, selpakı atarsın! Niye? Selpakı cebinde taşıyordun, ama burnunu sildiğinde artık selpağın kullanılabilirliği de bitti! Bunlar da “kullanma ömrü bittikçe” atmışlar... şimdi en son ve bu tarihi süreç içerisinde bunu kullanmayan tek devlet Osmanlı’dır, tek devlet Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’dir. Ve bunlara daima kucak açan da Osmanlı ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti olmuştur... Tarihin her döneminde biz kucak açmışız. Ama sonuçta görüyorsun ki, bunlarda sürekli bize ihanet ediyor... Ha! O zaman da, “çıbanın başı PKK mı, PKK’nın taşeronu mu?” ona bakmak lazım. Ama böyle bir milli irade var mı yönetimde? Yok! Olay burdan kaynaklanıyor...

_“Bunlar ihanet ediyor” derken, yani bir Kürt topluluğu değil de “Kürd’ün Haini”nden bahsediyoruz değil mi? İhanet edenler._

Efendim Türkiye’de...

_Demin söylediniz; “ne Osmanlı, ne Türkiye...”_

Efendim bizim Kürtlerle bir sorunumuz olamaz! Eğer senin Kürtlerle bir sorunun varsa, Türklerle bir sorunun var demektir! Bizim sorunumuz, siyasal Kürtçülerle. Hainlerle. Bu ülkenin ekmeğini suyunu yiyip, bu ülkeyi arkadan hançerleyen insanlarla! Yoksa, araştırsak seninde benim de veya komşunda veya akrabanda, sülalesinde Kürt de çıkar, başka bir isim de çıkar. Bizim soy, vatandaşlık şeyimiz Almanlarınki gibi kan bağına, ne bileyim, Yahudilerin ki gibi anadan doğmaya bağlı değil. Vatandaşlık bağı nedir; “ben bu ülkenin vatandaşı olmaktan gurur duyuyorum”, bayrağı gördüğüm zaman “bu benim bayrağım” diyorum, “bu devlet, benim devletim” diyorum... O zaman işte ikimiz, zaten aynı haklara sahibiz... Bu ülkeyi senin kadar, benim kadar bu ülkeyi seven Kürt vatandaşları da var! İşte Diyarbakırlı çocuk da gitti şehid oldu “Güneş Harekatı”nda. O da bizim şehidimiz! üanakkaleli de şehid oldu, Konyalı da şehid oldu, Erzurumlu da şehid oldu... Sorun onlarda değil, sorun bunları kışkırtan Kürtçülerde. 

_Yani sorun hainlerle... üünkü, bunu şunun için söylüyorum, bizim “Liberal üapulcu” dediğimiz. Demin sizin, herhalde onlar da var kastınız içinde. Türkçe, Türk alfabesiyle yayın yapmakla beraber, ama fikirler, olduğu gibi dışarıdan buraya aplike edilen veya tercüme edilen fikirlerle yayın yapan veya böyle bir politik süreç devam ettirmeye çalışan bir de Türk’ün Hainleri var! Kürd’ün Hainleri yanında, bir de Türk’ün Hainleri var! Ve bu Türk’ün Hainiyle Kürd’ün Haini maalesef, artık, klasik nitelemeyle Amerikan işbirliği deyin, “Amerika’nın omuzbaşından” diyelim en doğrusu, Amerika’nın omuzbaşından hem Türkiye’yi, hem de bölgeyi, Irak başta olmak üzere, dizayn etmek istiyorlar! şimdi bu hainliğe karşı samimiler ne yapmalı? Bu Türk de olabilir, Kürt de olabilir, İslamcı da olabilir, Ulusalcı da olabilir, Sosyalist de olabilir..._ 

Hain diye nitelediğiniz kitle ne kadar?

_O mevzuya da geleceğim. %1’i bile geçmez._ 

Peki, %99’umuz ne yapıyor kardeşim?

_O zaman ortada büyük bir sorun var. %1 bu kadar güce sahip…_

Nasıl bu kadar güce sahip?

_%99’u etkisi altına alabiliyorsa demokrasi de bir sorun var o zaman._

şimdi o nereden kaynaklanıyor? Hayır, demokrasi de bir sorun yok.

_üünkü Aydın Doğan’la veya Taraf’la benim sesim aynı çıkmıyor, çıkamıyor. O megafonla bağırıyor; ben böyle sesimi duyurmaya çalışıyorum..._ 

İşte o zaman onu açıklayalım. Bakın, -yine biraz tarihe gidelim- bu devlet kurulurken Atatürk dört temel koydu. Bir sürü şeyler söyleyebilirsiniz. 
Dört temel koydu. Birincisi, milli devlet, üniter devlet, tam bağımsız devlet ve çağdaş devlet… Türkiye Cumhuriyeti bu dört temel üzerine kurulmuştur. Bunlardan milli devlet, üniter devlet ve tam bağımsızlığın temeli Lozan’da atılmıştır. üağdaş devletiyse, gerek yapmış olduğu anayasa da gerekse yapmış olduğu devrimlerle ortaya koymuştur. şimdi sana bir soru?.. Hep soruyu siz soracak değilsiniz ya… şimdi de ben sorayım. şimdi bu ülkede milli devlete saldırı var mı?

_Var…_

üniter devlete saldırı var mı?..

_Var…_

ülkenin bağımsızlığına saldırı var mı?

_En çok ona var._

üağdaş devlete saldırı var mı?

__

_Ona da var._ 

Peki, Türkiye bir saldırı altında… Bunu Cumhurbaşkanı ve Genelkurmay Başkanı ifade ettiği zaman Amerika Büyükelçisi ne cevap verdi? “Bu kakofonidir” dedi. Peki kardeşim, sen kimsin ki Amerikan büyükelçisine sen bu soruyu soruyorsun? Sen nasıl bir devletsin ki, senin Cumhurbaşkanının açıklamasına “kakofoni” diyen bir büyükelçi 24 saat içinde hudut dışına çıkarılmıyor. Ondan sonra başka bir şey… şu bağımsızlık olayı var ya… Bağımsızlığında üç cephesi var; birincisi ekonomik bağımsızlık, ikincisi bu ekonomik bağımsızlığın içerisindeki savunma sanayisindeki bağımsızlık, üçüncüsü bu ikisinden çok daha önemli olan zihinlerin bağımsızlığıdır… şimdi 1950’den beri Türkiye üzerinden yürütülen bir psikolojik harekat var. Savunma sanayi üzerinde yürütülen faaliyet var. Bir de ekonomi üzerinde yürütülen faaliyet var. şimdi ekonomi üzerinde gerek Avrupa Birliği kapsamında gerekse liberalleşme kapsamında ekonomi kontrol altına alınmıştır. Yani ekonomi, “milli ekonomi” olmaktan çıkmıştır. Savunma sanayi, biz NATO’ya girdikten sonra ki, biz bundan önce 1948 yılında Avrupa Birliği ülkelerine uçak satıyorduk. Bunu söylediğiniz zaman size şunu söyleyecekler: “Bez uçak satıyordun.” O zaman geçerli olan bez uçaktı. Başka uçak yoktu. Bizde bez uçak satıyorduk. şimdi NATO’ya girince biz, -o zamanki yöneticileri suçlamak için söylemiyorum. Bir tarihsel saptama yapmaya çalışıyorum. Ben de o gün olsaydım, benzer şeyler yapardım- bütün savunma sanayine ait neyimiz varsa kapatmışız. Peki Almanya, İngiltere, İtalya, Hollanda NATO üyesi… Peki, bunlar niye savunma sanayilerini kapatmamışlar? Onlar NATO’nun temel ülkeleri… Allah’tan Johnson diye bir Amerikan Başkanı çıkmış. Ben Johnson’u çok seviyorum. Neden seviyorum? üünkü biz Kıbrıs’a müdahale edeceğimizde bir mektup yazdı. Dedi ki, “Benim verdiğim silahları kullanamazsın.” üyle deyince biz bir sarsıldık. “Allah Allah” dedik. “Ne diyor bu adam…” Halbuki ben çocuktum, siz hatırlamazsınız. Kennedy öldüğünde bu ülkede herkes ağlamıştı. Ben yaşlılara “niye ağlıyorsunuz diye?” sorduğumda “Kennedy öldürüldü” diye cevap veriyorlardı. Kim bu Kennedy? Amerikan Başkanı… Bizimle ne ilgisi var? O bizim babamızdı, o bizim her şeyimizdi. Böyle diyorlar, ben çocuğum. 10–12 yaşlarındaydım. Arkasından Johnson bu mektubu verince, Johnson’a herkes “kötü” dedi değil mi? Aslında Johnson ülkeye iyilik yaptı. Türkiye’yi bir sarstı. Bir şoka soktu. Ondan sonra kendi uçağını kendin yap, kendi gemini kendin yap kampanyaları başladı. Dendi ki, “elin verdiği parayla bu iş olmuyor. Elin verdiği bu silahla olmuyor.” Yani başkasının şeyiyle gerdeğe girilmiyor. Arkasından 1974 Kıbrıs Harekatı’nda bu jenerasyonun getirdiğiyle harekatı yaptık. Bir de bize 1974’ten sonra silah ambargosu koydular. O silah ambargosu koyan başkanı da ben seviyorum. Neden? Türkiye savunma sanayinde belli konularda belli yollara geldiyse gönderilen o mektupların yararı da var. Bir tane Amerikalı arkadaşım vardı. Ona dedim ki, “şu iki başkanınızı çok seviyorum. Seveceğim bir üçüncü başkan var. Türkiye bir ambargo daha koysun” dedim. “Anlamadım falan” dedi. Türkiye’ye bir ambargo daha koyarsanız, savunma sanayinde bağımsızlaşırız. şimdi bunlar anlaşılır ve tartışılır. Ama çok önemli bir şey var: Zihinsel bağımsızlık… Zihinsel bağımsızlığı kaybedersen ne oluyor biliyor musun? Bir ülke için önemli olan konular önemsizleşiyor. Değerini düşürüyorsun. Milli değerler, neymiş ki? Aile neymiş ki? Bilmem şu, neymiş ki? Bu önemsizleştirmedir. 

_Tarihle alay başlıyor._ 

Bütün değerlerle; hem devletin değerleriyle hem de milletin değerleriyle… 

_Sonra “Vatan, Millet, Sakarya” edebiyatı için…_ 

Evet! “ ‘Vatan, Milet, Sakarya’ edebiyatı yapmayın” diyorlar. “Hamaset nutukları atma” diyorlar. “Ya şehitlik ne, gazilik ne?” diyorlar. Bunu bir saat anlatabilirsin. ünemsizleşiyor; önemsizleşince insanların buna tepkisi olmuyor. Aykırı bir şey olduğunda tepkisini ortaya koyamıyor. 

_İnsanda “his iptali”ni meydana getiriyor._

Evet! “his iptali”!.. Beyinler zehirleniyor. 

_Hissetmiyor artık…_

İnsanlar kulaklarından zehirlenir, zehirleniyor. Ondan sonra insanlar tepkisizleşince etkisizleşiyor. Etkisizleşince, sen istediğin gibi at oynatıyorsun. 

_Bu da demokrasi oluyor o zaman._

Bu da demokrasi oluyor ama şöyle; insanların psikolojik harekatla beyinlerini kontrol altına alınıyor. Psikolojik harekat nedir? İnsanların duygularını ve düşüncelerini etkilemek suretiyle o ülkenin, grubun veya kişinin menfaatleri doğrultusunda karar almaya yönlendirmektir. Veya o insanın kafasında doğru olduğuna inandığı şeyler hakkında soru işareti yaratmaktır. 

_Nasıl düşüneceğini göstermektir._

Evet. şimdi biz Almanya’ya ekonomist gönderiyoruz. Almancı oluyor, Amerika’ya gönderiyoruz. Amerikancı oluyor. Ne bileyim… İngiltere’ye gönderiyoruz, İngilizci oluyor. Tarihte bu bize yabancı değil… Osmanlı’da da baktığımız zaman Sadrazamları –tarih okuyoruz- işte onlar diyorlar ki, “Bu adam İngilizciydi. Bu adam Rusçuydu. İşte bu Alamancıydı” falan… Atatürk bu zincirleri kırmış ama 1950’den sonra bu sistem yine başlamış. İşte benim Türk-Amerikan savaşında anlatmak istediğim şey şudur. şimdi insanlarımızın beyinlerine yerleşen ana fikir şu: Burada Amerika’ya rağmen bir şey yapılamaz. Ben de diyorum ki, “Hayır… Amerika’ya rağmen değil, bu coğrafya da Türk milletine rağmen, Türk Devleti’ne rağmen, Türk ordusuna rağmen kimse bir şey yapamaz” diyorum. Ama bu da tabii, milletin çok hoşuna gitmiyor. 

_“Amerika’ya rağmen bir şey yapılamaz” retoriği, bahsettiğiniz psikolojik operasyonun sonuçlarından… Bu Talabani gibi ülkesini işgal eden düşmanla işbirliği yapan bir “hain” de gelip bayrağı dikince, bağlantılı olarak düşünürsek, o zaman “Bir işgal olduğunda direnmeye gerek yok. İşbirliği yaparsın. Devlet Başkanı bile olursun” gibi bir mantık çıkıyor._ 

Aynen öyle!.. Talabani’nin Irak’ta devlet başkanı olmasındaki en büyük desteği Türkiye sağlamıştır. üünkü Kürtler istiyordu. Başbakanlığı aldığı için, şiiler biliyorsun yürütmenin başı olduğu için onlar şey yapıyordu. Cumhurbaşkanı ne olursa olsun sembolikti. Ama Sünni Araplar istemiyordu. Sünni Arapları Talabani’nin Cumhurbaşkanlığına ikna eden dolaylı olarak Türkiye’dir. 

_Nasıl bir demokrasiydi bu? Nasıl bir özgürlüktü ki, azınlığın çoğunluğa hükmetmesine engellemek için geldin de, Kürtlerin nüfusu ne ki azınlıktan birini getirdin. 25 milyonluk Irak’ın başına cumhurbaşkanı olarak atadın ve biz de buna yardım ettik._ 

Orada ki demokrasi gücün demokrasisidir, halkın demokrasisi değil… İkisi farklı şey…

_Buradaki demokrasi?_

Buradaki halkın demokrasisi oyunudur. 

_Evet. Tahterevalli oyunu yani…_ 

Onu bilemem… 

_şimdi o zaman, Türkiye 1991 Irak saldırından beri bütün iktidarlarla Amerika’nın hep yanında. şimdi Irak’ın kuzeyine operasyon yapmak için Amerika’dan “izin” alıyoruz. Peki paşam, Irak’a niye ihanet edildi o zaman? Niye Amerika’nın yanında durduk? Saddam zamanında TSK, zaten istediği zaman Kuzey Irak’a girip çıkabiliyordu._ 

şimdi niye bulunduğumuzu, bulunanlara soracaksın! Ama biz niye girip çıkamaz olduk? Siyasi iradenin olmadığındandır. Bakın, Türkiye’nin dış politikayı yönlendirirken ortaya koyduğu milli güçtür. Milli gücün bir sürü unsurları vardır. Ekonomik, siyasi, teknolojik, insan gücü vardır. Bilimsel ve silahlı gücü vardır. Milli gücün unsurlarından bir karmadır. Dış politikayı oluştururken devletler milli gücüne dayanırlar. Bu milli gücü dış politikanın arkasına ne kadar koyarsan o kadar sonuç alırsın. Bunların içerisinde en son kullanılacak silahlı kuvvetlerdir. Ama silahlı kuvvetlerin kullanılması illa ki bir yere harp açmakla olmaz. Sizin silahlı gücü kullanarak olayların yönünü değiştireceğinize olan inanç, o gücü kullanmadan sonuç almaya yeter… Ama bunun için sizin kararlılığınızın ve inandırıcılığınızın olması lazım. Yani şöyle bir şey… Ben güçlü bir orduya sahibim. Bak, sen beni her gün PKK’yla dövmeye kalkarsan, ben senin buradaki hak ve menfaatlerine zarar veririm. Sayın Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı bir açıklama yaptı: “Irak’ta belki her şeyi istediğimiz gibi düzenleyemeyebiliriz ama olayların yönünü değiştirme ve maliyetini arttırma gücümüzün olmadığını da kimse iddia edemez” dedi. Aslında o, siyasilerin vereceği bir mesajdı. Onu siyasetçi verir de, arkasında duracağı inancı olursa ki, bu inanç olmazsa söylediklerinin hiçbir anlamı yoktur.

_Komik duruma da düşersin._

Evet, şimdi Türkiye’nin gücü var. Bu gücü kullanma kararlılığı yok. Bakın, 17 Ekim’de Meclis’ten tezkere alırken gerek Hükümet Sözcüsü, gerek Dışişleri Bakanı, gerek Başbakan, gerekse daha sonra açıklama yaptı Cumhurbaşkanı, “İnşallah bu tezkereyi kullanmak zorunda kalmayız.” Dedi. Arkasından 17 Ekim, 21 Ekim’de Dağlıca baskını oldu. Halbuki sen silahlı kuvvetlere yetkiyi o gece vermiş olsan, Dağlıca Baskını’ndaki sınır, bizim için sınır, terörist için sınır değil… Karşı tarafta Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlere eylem yaparak ona pahalıya ödettirebilir. 21’inde Türkiye’de seçilmiş bir cumhurbaşkanının halkoyuyla mı seçsem yoksa bilmem ne referandumuyla mı seçsem konusu vardı. Sayın Cumhurbaşkanımız biliyorsunuz, 4 Temmuz’da Süleymaniye olayında Kayseri’de mantı yemeğe gitmişti. 21 Ekim’in günü de öğleden sonra biliyorsunuz, uçakla Kayseri’ye oy kullanmaya gitti. Sayın Başbakanımız İstanbul’daydı. üğlen basının karşısında çıktı. Olaylardan tabi ki Türk vatandaşı olarak üzülmüştür. üzüntüsünü belirtti ama dedi ki, “Bütün bunları Bush’la görüşeceğim ben.”

_4 Temmuz’daki “nota”, müzik notası değildi._ 

Evet! Yani bu iş bir süreçtir. Bu süreçte siz böyle söylediğiniz zaman, şimdi ben Amerika’nın yöneticisi olsam, “5 Kasım’da ben bu işi başkanla görüşeceğim” dese başka bir ülkenin başbakanı, bitti… Ben bütün hakimiyeti kazanmışım demektir. Bunun üstünlüğü bana geçmiştir. Demek ki o benim irademe tabi olmuştur. Ben ne verirsem onu alacak. Yani benzetmek istemiyorum da, “dilencinin tercih hakkı yoktur.” Dilencinin eline 1 lira versen, 1 lira alır. 50 kuruş versen, 50 kuruş alır. 

_Benzetecek bir şey yok ki… Bizim Dışişleri Bakanı’nı Colin Powell pijamayla karşılamamıydı._ 

Ondan haberim yok.

_Irak için 1 milyar dolar pazarlığı yapılırken…_

Pijama olayını bilmiyorum. 

_Gece vakti gittiklerinde pijamayla karşıla__nmışlardı. Neyse… “Bomba düşer düşmez paramızı isteriz” diye Yaşar Yakış o zaman bunu söylemişti._

Ha! At pazarlığı!

_At pazarlığı... Lafa gelince “Müslüman” oluyor, lafa gelince “bin yıllık kardeşimiz” oluyor. Irak’ta iki milyon insan öldü._

Hiç protesto eden var mı? Ne oldu şu Cuma gösterileri? Bir kere suçsuz, günahsız çocuklar öldürülüyor, kadınların ırzına geçiliyor ve bir tek Allahın kulu çıkıp da, “Ya bunlar insanlık dışı bir şey yapıyor” demiyor. Bakın, ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı her sene insan hakları yayınları yayınlıyor. Türkiye’yi yerden yere vuruyor. Peki, bizim Dışişleri Bakanlığı da Irak’taki, Afganistan’daki, Vietnam’daki, Somali’deki veya başka yerdeki Amerikalıların insan hakları ihlalleriyle ilgili niye bir rapor yayınlamasın. Uluslar arası ilişkilerde mütekabiliyet esastır. Bunu da bizim kendi kaynaklarımızdan yayınlamasınlar. Belgelerin tamamını Amerikan kaynaklarından alsınlar. şurada Amerikan gazeteleri yazıyor. Amerikan televizyonları veriyor. Bizim kaynaklar olursa, belki Amerikalılar, “biz buna inanmayız” diyebilirler. Amerikalıların kaynaklarından yapsınlar. 

_Niye hiç gösteri olmuyor? Biraz önce izah ettiniz aslında. Zihinlerin teslim alınması ve zihinlere yapılan operasyonun neticesinde oldu. Maalesef her kesimde oldu._ 

Her kesimde oldu ama şöyle bir şey var. 

_Talabani geldi. Hiçbir kesimden, hiç kimse protesto etmedi. Kesim ayrımı yapmadan…_ 

ülü toprağı serpildi diyorsunuz. 

_Evet, burada bir gariplik var. üok tehlikeli bir şey bu! Yoksa bir takım sıkıntıları olan insanlar kaybettik deyip havlu mu atacaklar?_

Her seviyeden insanlarla konuştum bunu. Kaybettik umutsuzluğu çok fazla… Esasında bu “umutsuzluk” kötü bir şey… Umudunu kaybettiğin an da mücadele edeceğin bir şey kalmaz. Bence öyle değil…

_Göründüğü gibi mi şu an?_

Göründüğü gibi değil ama halkın mesela 21 Ekim’den sonraki şeylerde vermiş olduğu tepki çok enteresandı.

----------


## bozok

*Emekli Tümgeneral Alaettin PARMAKSIZ:*


*(2. Bölüm)*

*Hiç Tartışmaya Gerek Yok! Genelkurmay Başkanı Açıkladı;*
*“Bizim Afganistan’a*
*Muharip Olarak Göndereceğimiz*
*Tek Bir Askerimiz Yok”!*

*Röportaj: Ali Osman ZOR - Av. Ali Rıza YAMAN* 


** 
*(Geçen sayıdan devam...)*


_Talabani geldi. Hiçbir kesimden, hiç kimse protesto etmedi. Kesim ayrımı yapmadan…_ 

“ülü toprağı serpildi” diyorsunuz. 

_Evet! Burada bir gariplik var! üok tehlikeli bir şey bu! Yoksa bir takım sıkıntıları olan insanlar kaybettik deyip havlu mu atacaklar?_

Her seviyeden insanlarla konuştum bunu. Kaybettik umutsuzluğu çok fazla… Esasında bu “umutsuzluk” kötü bir şey… Umudunu kaybettiğin an da mücadele edeceğin bir şey kalmaz. Bence öyle değil…

_Göründüğü gibi mi şu an?_

Göründüğü gibi değil ama halkın mesela 21 Ekim’den sonraki şeylerde vermiş olduğu tepki çok enteresandı. 

_O tepki örgütlü müydü?_

O tepki rastgele ortaya çıktı! O tepki de öncülüğü şehit ve gazi aileleri yaptı. Gittiler, o ilde sivil toplum kuruluşlarına dediler ki, “Biz böyle bir şey düşünüyoruz.” Onlar da, “Bizde sizinle beraberiz” dediler. Orada bayrağın dışında hiçbir şey yoktu. Hiçbir sivil toplum örgütü oraya kurumsal olarak katılmadı. Bir kaçına katıldım yeni söylüyorum. Onların içerisinde AKP’liler, MHP’liler, CHP’liler, DSP’liler, Sosyalistler vardı. İşçi Partililer vardı. Komünistler vardı. Yani Türkiye’de ne kadar siyasi sivil toplum örgütü varsa, hepsi vardı. Ellerinde bir tek bayrak vardı. Dillerinde de birkaç slogan vardı. Bu aslında hükümete verilmiş, bana göre yapılan bu protesto gösterileri, hükümete dış politikanın belirlenmesinde arkasına konulmuş bir güçtür. Gittiğin zaman sen Amerika’yla İngiltere’yle, “Kardeşim bak! Türk halkı ayakta!.. Ben demokrasiyle yönetilen bir ülkeyim. Yalnız seçime gideceğim ama ben halkımın istekleri aleyhine bir şey yapamam” deme gücünü verir siyasetçilere… Bir daha sayıyorum. Orada AKP’lilerde vardı. MHP’liler, CHP’liler, DSP’liler... Türkiye, herkes ordaydı. 

_Attıkları slogan da…_ 

Attıkları sloganlar, “şehitler ölmez. Vatan bölünmez”, “Ne mutlu Türküm diyene!”, “En büyük asker bizim asker”di. Olaylar şehitler üzerine olduğu için ellerinde de bayrak vardı. “Kahrolsun Amerika, Bağımsız Türkiye” diye… Kimseyi incitecek bir şey yoktu. 

_Bu kadar farklı olan kesimler, hepsi birden Amerika’yı “Ortak Düşman” olarak görmüşlerdi aslında… Ve hükümette bundan ürktü._ 

Bana göre de ürkmesi lazım. Kimin hükümeti olursa olsun, öyle bir tepkiden ürkmesi lazım. Eğer seçime gidilecekse bu ülkede –ki gidiyor- ürkmemek mümkün değil… 

_Ondan sonra da operasyonlar olmaya başladı._ 

Operasyonlar bir süre olmadı tabii… O gösteriler 5 Kasım’a kadar devam etti. 

_Ama havası alınmış oldu._ 

Bizim basın maalesef kendi hayalinde operasyonlar yürütüyor. İşte “Türkiye şurayı bombaladı” diyor. Hava Kuvvetleri Komutanı açıklama yapıyor. “Bir tek Türk uçağı hududu geçmedi” diyor. 

_İlk hava operasyonu vardı._
_16 Aralıkta yapıldı._
_5 Kasım’a getireceğim mevzuyu ben aslında…_ 

Evet…

_5 Kasım’da Amerika’ya gittiler. Bir görüşmeler oldu. Ondan sonra da yavaş yavaş Afganistan mevzuunda, operasyon mevzuunda bir şeyler çıkmaya başladı._ 

Sonuçları…

_Evet ve en nihayet geldik bu son operasyona... Son operasyonda Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın “ABD çık dedi, çıktık’ diyenler iddialarını ispatlarsa ben üniformayı çıkarırım! Kandil, hedefimiz değildi. Silahlı terörün beyni Zap’ı hedef aldık. Taktik zamanlama ile harekatı planladığımız gibi bitirdik” şeklinde ki açıklaması, bence bugüne kadar Genelkurmay’ın yaptığı açıklamaların en doğrusuydu... Cengiz üandar’ı dinlemiştim televizyonda. Hemen ona bağlandılar. Hemen de bulurlar onu zaten… “Ne diyorsunuz?” dediler. Onun ifadesi aynen şöyle: “Kardeşim bu şekilde de olmaz ki, böyle bir görüntü de verilmez ki… Ben operasyon olmasına karşıyım. Ama böyle bir görüntü de istemem. Hiç olmazsa bir gün daha beklenseydi” dedi. Ben kendi adıma söylüyorum. Zaten o öyle deyince ben de huzursuzlandım. “Bu niye böyle diyor?” diye… Orada bir şey söyledi. “Benim elimde bilgi var” dedi. Başbakan’ın haberinin olmadığına dair çekilmeden… Onu da özellikle takip ettim. Başbakan bunu hiç yalanlamadı. En son Genelkurmay Başkanı, “Kimsenin avukatı değilim ama” dedi. Onun haberi vardı. şöyle bir şey oluştu. Sanki Genelkurmay hükümete rağmen oradan çekildi. Amerika istediği için… Hükümette operasyon sürerken hem Irak’tan hem oradan “Biz istediğimiz kadar kalırız orada, istediğimizi yaparız” diyerek Amerikan karşıtı bir pozisyon ortaya koydu ama bu pozisyonu Genelkurmay bozdu. Tabi bunlar hep tırnak içinde…_ 

Bu senaryoyu siz mi yazdınız, Cengiz üandar mı?.. Bu senaryoyu yazma şeyi mi verdi?

_Cengiz üandar da anladığım benim, Anti-Amerikancılığı hükümete verip, Amerikancılığı da orduya verip Amerika’ya karşı duyulan kin ve nefreti orduya yöneltmek gibi bir şey ortaya çıktı. Operasyon gerçekten öyle miydi? Amerika “çık” dedi, çıktı mı?_ 

şimdi cahillerin hayalinin sınırı yoktur. şimdi bu operasyon hükümeti ilgilendiren bir operasyon değil… Bu operasyon Genelkurmay’ı da ilgilendiren bir operasyon değil. Ama ne zaman? Eğer o operasyon 2003’ten önce yapılsaydı, bu operasyonu ne Ordu Komutanlığı, ne Kuvvet Komutanlığı ne de Genelkurmay’ın hele hele hükümetin hiçbir ilişkisi dahilinde olan bir iş değildi. üünkü bu tür operasyonu asayiş komutanlığı oradaki kendi kuvvetleriyle düzenler. İzah edilirdi. Girilirdi, çıkılırdı. 2003’ten önce böyleydi. üünkü oraya girilen bir tek hedef Zap kampıydı. Zap Kampı’na giren komando tugayıydı. Artı birkaç taburdu. 

_Bizde biliyormuş gibi dinlemeyelim de… Zap Kampı denilen şey nedir Paşam? üünkü silahı alıp Kandil’e gitmekten bahsedenler çıktı._ 

şimdi gazetecilerimiz hayali senaryo yazıyorlar. 21 şubat günü saat bir buçuğa doğru CNN Türk’ten beni aradılar telefonla. Dediler ki, “Türkiye bütün hududu boyunca operasyonlara başladı. İşte bir tampon bölge yapılacağı söyleniyor. Sizi neredeyseniz canlı yayına almak istiyoruz.” Ben dedim ki, “Müsait değilim. Ancak sorunuz varsa telefonda sorun, söyleyeyim” dedim. “Söylediklerinizin bir bilgiye dayalı temeli yok. Hayali bir senaryo anlatıyorsunuz bana. Bu konjonktürde, bu iklim şartlarında böyle bir şey olmaz” dedim. şunu sordular dediler ki, “Bizim muhabirlerimiz yalan mı söylüyor?” “Hayır, muhabirleriniz yalan söylemiyor. Muhabirleriniz gönüllerinden geçirdiklerini vakıaymış gibi anlatıyorlar size” dedim. “Bu öyle büyük bir operasyon değil… Bu büyük bir operasyon olamaz” dedim. “Peki ne kadar sürer” dediler. “7 gün” dedim. “Bu kadar kısa mı?” dediler. “10 günü geçmez” dedim. Olay bittikten sonra beni aradılar. “Bunu nasıl bildin?” diye sordular. “Teke Tek” programında da anlattım ben bunu… Bu harekat 93’ten önce olsaydı, böyle Hükümetin, Genelkurmay’ın, onun bunun bilgisi dahilinde yapılacak bir olay değildi. Bu Zap Kampı’na yapılan bir harekattı. Zap Kampı, Hakurk Kampı, Metina Kampı büyük kamplarıdır bunların… Genelde burada eylem yapan unsurların barındığı kamplarda, bu eylem için gerekli araç ve gereçleri vardır. Patlayıcıları, silahları vardır. Bir de büyük kamp Kandil var. Orada da lojistiği, karargahı, üs yapısı ordadır. şimdi Basiyan Kampı gibi arada küçük kamplar vardır. O kamplar yazın geçici olarak barınmak için kullanılır. Harekatı, ya Zap’a, ya Hakurk’a, ya da Metina’ya yapacaklardı. şimdi Kandil kış şartlarında, Amerika’nın vermiş olduğu yetki dahilinde, çünkü adam ne diyor? “Kısa süreli olacak” diyor. Küçük kuvvetlerle olacak. Fazla derinliğe gitmeyeceksin diyor. Aslında Zap Kampı gibi bir kampa büyük bir operasyon, büyük bile değil ama bu tür bir operasyonu beklemiyordu Amerika. Onlar diyorlardı ki, “Biz size istihbarat verelim. Filan yerde 10 tane terörist var” diye… “Sizde 50–100 kişiyle gidin. Helikopterlerle filan vurun. Onları halledin, çıkın!” Amerika’nın istediği buydu. Kandil’e yapılan hava operasyonu gibi bir teferruatlı operasyonda beklemiyorlardı. Ama Silahlı Kuvvetler kapıyı açtı ya; kapıyı açtıktan sonra Amerika’nın öngördüğünden daha büyük güç soktu oraya.

_Bu son operasyonda girerken Amerika’nın öngördüğü güçten daha fazla bir güçle girdi._

Amerika bu tür operasyonlar önermedi. İkili görüşmelerde bu tür operasyonları varsaymadı. Daha küçük operasyonları varsaydı. Ben niye öyle dedim. Hakurk’a bir operasyon yapılamazdı. Yapılabilirdi ama şöyle, Hakurk’a bir operasyon yaparsan ki biz bunu yaz günü şartlarında yaptık. 92’nin Eylül’ünde… Ben de orada tabur komutanıydım. 15 gün sürdü. Yazın, Eylül ayında!.. Demek ki, bir hafta, onbeş gün bir kış harekatını sürdürmek mümkün değil… O harekatta bir şey oldu o zaman. PKK’lıların büyük bir çoğunluğu İran tarafına geçti. üünkü Hakurk’un sınırı İran… Hemen sen Kuzey’den, Güney’den ne yaparsan İran sınırına gidiyor. İran’la da müşterek bir şey yapamayacağına göre –İran yanaşmıyor- Kandil’e gidersen buradaki başarıyı sağlayamazsın. Zap tamamen doğudan, batıdan, güneyden kontrol edilebilecek, arazi çok kötü bir arazi… PKK’lıların mücadele etmesine uygun bir arazi… Ama bizim için kontrol edilebilecek ve sınırımıza en yakın kamplardan biriydi. Onun Zap Kampı hedef seçildi. Başka bir şey daha söyleyeyim. Tabii sivil insanlar bunları bilmez. Bilmesi de gerekmez ama bilmedikleri konuda da ahkam yürütmemeleri gerekir. Bu tür harekat başladığı gün, bitiş günü bellidir. Neden?

_Amerikalılar biliyor muydu bitiş gününü?_

Amerikalıların bilip bilmediğini bilmiyorum. Muhtemelen bilmez… Bilirse gaflet olur, dalalet olur, hıyanet olur. Bilmez… Bildirilmemesi gerekir. 

_Bu iklim şartlarından dolayı tahmin edebilir mi? Mesela 7 gün sürebilir bu operasyon şeklinde…_

Asker olarak, askerleri tahmin edebilir... Adam 6–10 gün sürer diyebilir. üünkü onlarda asker… Sonunda oraya geleceğim. şimdi bu harekat planlanırken olayların zamanla koordinasyonu denilen esasında “zaman matriksi” denilen bir şey vardır. Bu şudur: Bir, birinci sıra “olay”… Yazarsın olay nedir? Efendim, Genelkurmay Başkanı açıklama yaptı ya… “Saat 10’dan 19’a kadar Hava Kuvvetleriyle ve uzun namlulu topçularla ateş edildi”... Oraya, birinci kısma bunu yazarsın... “Saat 10’la 19 arasında şu, şu, şu hedeflere Hava Kuvvetleri, şu hedeflere topçu, şu hedeflere uçak… Saat 8’le 12 arası –atıyorum- uçaklar gelecek”. üünkü ikisi aynı anda birbirine ateş edebilir... “12’le 4 arasında topçular ateş edecek. Gece saatlerinde de helikopterler ateş edecek”. Bunun zaman periyodunu yazarsın... “Saat 19’da birlikler hududu geçecek”. Kaç noktadan geçecek? “8 noktadan, 3 noktadan, 5 noktadan”… Hangi birlik hangi saatte geçecek? “Hepsi aynı anda geçmez. Hedefleri farklıdır”... Birinci gün ne yapılacak? Birinci gün, A birliği, B birliği, C birliği ne yapacak? Hangi ateş destek vasıtalı kullanılacak? Kime havadan ikmal yapılacak? Yaralılar nasıl alınacak, nereye götürülecek? Aşağıya, tabur seviyesine indiğin zaman gün gün değil, saat saat ne yapacağı bellidir! üekileceği de bellidir! İşte diyelim ki, 6.gün çekilme başlayacak... ünce kim çekilecek? Kim havadan çekilecek; kim karadan çekilecek? Kim önce çekilmeyi başlatacak? Bunlar yapılır ve provası yapılır!.. Eğer yapmazsan başarısızlığa uğrarsın... Peki, bu günü hiç aksamaz mı? Aksar... İki nedenle aksar: Bir, sis olursa; çünkü sis olursa gece görüşünü etkiler. Ne olursa olsun siste göremiyorsunuz... Bir de tipi olursa… Onun dışında kar, yağmur, soğukta harekata devam edilir. İkinci neden de, şu evi bir bölge olarak kabul edersek, “burayı bir günde temizlerim” dersin. Direnç fazla olur, iki günde temizlersin. Ya da, “iki günde temizlerim” dersin. Beklediğin direnç çıkmaz. Bir günde temizlersin! Yedi gün yerine altı günde dönersin. Ya da yedi gün yerine sekiz günde dönersin. Bunun başka hal tarzı yoktur. 

_İkisi de harekatı planlayanlar açısından bilinemeyecek bir şeydir._

Bilinemeyecek bir şeydir. Ama bu harekat planlanırken bütün bu faraziyeler konur. Harekata girdiğin zaman çıkış bellidir. Bir şey daha var. Siyasilerin çok attığı…

_Bol keseden attığı!_

“Bol keseden attığı”!.. Efendim, “Hükümet çıkış gününü bilir.” Bilmez!

_Bilmesi gerekir mi?_ 

Gerekmez. 

_O tezkereyi vermiş zaten…_ 

Tabii canım! Yetkiyi verirken sınırlarını koyar. Atıyorum; “beni Amerika’yla çatışma durumuna getirme” der. Atıyorum, hepsi farazi… “Peşmergelerle beni çatışma durumuna getirme” der… “Ekonomik hedeflere zarar verme” der. Böyle bir emir vermemiş ki, oradaki köprüleri vurdular. Efendim, “sivillere asla zarar verme” der. “Sivil yerleşim yerlerine girme” der. Sivillere zarar vermemek başka şeydir; sivil yerleşim yerine girmek başka şeydir. Girersin, zarar vermezsin. Ama spekülasyon çıkar. 

_Evet!_

Bunun dışında giriş yeriniz, tarihini, zamanını, çekilmeyi Silahlı Kuvvetler belirler. Teknik bir konudur. O belirler.

“Yok” dediler. “Kıbrıs Harekatı’nda her şeyi biz belirledik” dediler. “Peki, sizin belirlemediğinizi bir televizyon programında ben ispat edeyim” dedim. şimdi “siz nasıl belirlediniz?” dedim. “16 Temmuz’da darbe oldu. Diyelim ki hükümet o gün, 18 Temmuz’da çıkarma yapın diyebilir miydi?”... “Diyebilirdi ama yapılamazdı” dedim. “Niye yapılamazdı? üünkü Türkiye’deki bütün birlikler normal yerindeydi. Helikopter harekatı yapacak helikopterlerin kimisi Ankara’da, kimisi Diyarbakır’da, kimisi İstanbul’daydı. O uçar birliğine katılacak birliklerde Bolu’daydı. Sen bu birlikleri Mersin’e toplayacaksın. Herkes yükleme-bindirme yerlerine gelecekler. Plandaki pozisyonu alacaklar. Gemiler gelecek. Gemilerin kimisi Ege Denizi’nde, kimisi Gölcük’te… Bunlar süratle gelecekler… Birliklerin bir kısmı Ankara’da, bir kısmı Osmaniye’de… Bunlar intikal edecek. Bindirme planlarındaki yerlere intikal edecekler. Ve deniz geçiş süresi 20 saat… Peki, sen ‘18 Temmuz’da harekat yapın?’ dedin. Nasıl yapılacak bana bir açıklar mısın hemşerim?” dedim! “Sen bilemezsin” dedim! Sizin hükümet olarak yapacağın şey, şunu söylersin; “Mümkün olan en kısa zamanda bu operasyonu icra edin!” Yerini de bilemezsin. üünkü o güne kadar Kıbrıs’a yapılacak bütün harekat planları Magosa ve Limasol limanlarınaydı. üıkarmanın yapılacağı yer… Bütün Rumların tertibi de Magosa ve Limasol’aydı. Girne’ye çıktık. Girne’ye çıkınca da baskına uğradılar!.. Yani, bunlar askerin bileceği, askerin karar vereceği şeyler… Siyasi otorite neye karar verir? BM Ateşkes çağrısı yapar ya, o ateşkese uyulup uyulmayacağına asker karar vermez. Asker teklifini yapar. “Bizim şu, şu nedenlerle 24 saat kadar süreye ihtiyacımız var” diye… Hükümet oyalar…

_Yani, Hükümete, 24 saat daha zaman kazandır bize der!.._

“Zaman kazandırın bize” der! “Kritik bir durumdayız” der. İşte “48 saate ihtiyacımız var” der. Veya “ateşkese uyabiliriz” der. Ama buna uyup uymamak hükümetin insiyatifindedir. Der ki hükümet, “Evet ateşkese şu saatten sonra uyun!” der. Silahlı Kuvvetler buna uyar. Bir operasyonun nasıl yapılacağına, hangi saatte girileceğini, hangi saatte çıkılacağına siyaset karar vermez. Dünyanın hiçbir yerinde böyle bir şey olmaz. Gelelim Cengiz üandar’ın lafına… Durum kötü oldu. Doğru, “görüntü kötü oldu”. Peki, ortalama 4’ü korucu olmak üzere 24 tane şehidimiz vardı. Bazen 5, bazen 7, bazen 8 şehit oluyordu. Ama o gün, bir gün daha kalsaydık 3 kişi daha şehit olsaydı, o şehitlerden bir tanesi Cengiz üandar’ın oğlu veya kardeşi olsaydı veya yeğeni olsaydı çok hoşuna gider miydi? 

_Onlar pek askerlik yapmadıkları için…_

şimdi o analar kına yakıp gönderiyorlar. “Vatan sağ olsun” diyor. Ama bu ülke için, “vatan sağ olsun” diye gönderiyor. “Cengiz üandar’ın gönlü hoş olsun, bir gün daha kalsınlar. şehit olsunlar” diye göndermiyorlar. Olay bu… Ama bu açıklama önlenebilir miydi? ünlenebilirdi ama en azından Amerikan Savunma Bakanı Kamberra’dan başladı ya açıklamaya… Kamberra, Hindistan, Türkiye’ye geldi. En azından Türkiye’ye geldiğinde muhatabına –çünkü o gün çekilme başlamıştı- “Bu tür bir açıklamayı kesinlikle yapmayın! Türkiye’de böyle bir açıklama istemiyoruz. Harekat zaten çekilmeye başladı.” 

_2 gün veya 3 gün -tam olarak bilmiyorum- ilk gidenler döndüler zaten…_ 

Tabii canım. O zaman Silahlı Kuvvetler şöyle bir şey yaptı… “Değiştirme bu” dedi. 

_Veya öyle mi algılandı acaba?_ 

üyle dedi. Bak, dikkat et! Harekatın ilk başladığı gün bütün televizyonlar şunu yazdılar: “Hakurk’a, Basiyan’a, Metina’ya, Zap’a ne kadar kamp varsa harekat başladı” dediler. Her yere uçaklar gidiyordu. Birlikler iniyordu. Haritalar da böyle bir imaj verildi. Genelkurmay o gün hiç ses çıkarmadı. Sadece tahmin ediyorum, “çünkü o günlerde muhtemelen terör örgütünün haberleşme üssüne elektronik baskı uygulanmıştır. O da istiyordu ki, böyle bir imaj çıksın; demoralize olsunlar diye… Ama yabancı basında bunlara böyle vermeye başlayınca, bu sefer halkın beklentisi yükseliyor. Bunların aslının olmadığını, arşiv görüntüleri olduğunu, bu tür görüntüleri yayınlamakla harekatın ve Türkiye’nin imajına zarar vereceği şekline de bir açıklama yapıldı. Ama bu açıklamayı kimse kaale almadılar.” Nerdeyse Kandil’de 1 saat kaldı filan diye yazanlar bile vardı. Dolayısıyla bu şekilde geldi. 

_O zaman, -başta da söylemiştiniz- Amerikan politikalarının önüne set çeken olarak Genelkurmay var dediniz._

Set çeken demedim. Direnen dedim.

_Evet, “direnen”di. Bu operasyonla bağlantısı var mı yok mu? Genelkurmay’dan böyle bir direnç olduğu muhakkak… En azından Genelkurmay içerisinde, bir bölümünün set çektiği muhakkak…_ 

Bir bölümü değil… 

_Neticede NATO ordusuna da geleceğim._

Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın söylediği olur. Bizim sistemiz öyledir. Bütün orduların sistemi öyledir. Her şey tartışır ama son kararı Baş Komutan verir. Bir kısmı böyle çekiyor, bir kısmı şöyle şeklinde ordu ikilem içerisine sokulamaz. Herkesin değişik fikirleri olabilir. Ama nihai karar odur. şöyle bir şey oldu. Ama ordunun bütününün o operasyonu istediğini ben sana garanti edeyim. 

_Cümleyi şöyle mi kurmamız gerekir; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini, Türk ordusunu temsil eden Genelkurmay Amerikan politikalarının önünde direnç gösteren kurum konumundadır._

En azından Amerika’nın PKK’ya olan politikalarında minimum direnç gösteriyor. üünkü Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı Amerika’da açıkladı biliyorsunuz. “Bizim Barzani’yle, Talabani’yle görüşecek bir şeyimiz yok. Kim görüşürse görüşsün” dedi.

_“Tavrımız bellidir!” dedi..._

“Tavrımız bellidir” dedi orada. Arkasından oraya giden ikinci başkan Türk-Amerikan İş Konseyi toplantısında bir konuşma yaptı. Bu internet sitelerinde var. Orada dedi ki “Maalesef özellikle söylüyorum, biz Amerika’ya her türlü desteği, Afganistan’da, Somali’de, Kosova’da vermemize rağmen Amerikalılardan beklediğimiz destek ve yardımı görememenin hayal kırıklığı içerisindeyiz. Bunu size açıkça ifade etmek zorundayım. Bu böyle sürdürülemez” dedi. Yani bir kuvvet komutanı böyle söyler. Diplomatik dil kullanmak zorundadır. Başka bir şey söyledi Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı, orda Amerika’daki Türkiye’nin Washington Büyükelçisi kendi onuruna bir yemek vermişti. O yemekte toplanan Türklere şöyle bir konuşma yaptı; mealen söylüyorum,

_“1919 şartlarındayız”!.._

“Türkiye 1919’dan daha kötü şartlar ve tehditler altındadır ama hiç kimse hayal kurmasın. Türkiye’yi kimse yenemez, yıkamaz, parçalayamaz. Buna biz müsaade etmeyiz” dedi.

_“Ordu da o zamanki ordu değil” dedi._

Hah! Evet! O zaman ordu yoktu. şimdi geçen gün bana bir televizyonda bunu da sordular. Dedim ki “Tehlikeler farklı. Ama şu anda öyle veya böyle bir siyasi yönetim devam ediyor. Bu ülkenin polisi var, bu ülkenin jandarması var, bu ülkenin yargısı var, bu ülkenin çok güçlü bir ordusu var. Bu ülkenin üstüne ölü toprağı dökülmüş zannedilen, sesi çıkmayan ama bir volkan gibi kaynayacak büyük bir kitlesi var” dedim. Sıkıntı nerede? Sıkıntı, ülke bir kardeş kavgasına gitmeden, daha çok kan dökülmeden, böyle bir olaya sebebiyet vermeden önlemek. Yoksa Türkiye’yi birinin bölmesi, parçalaması, bu Amerika bile olsa haddine mi düşmüş! Dersini alır gider. Yani şunu söylemek istiyorum; Sayın Kuvvet Komutanı, Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanı bu işin hem lideridir, hem sözcüsüdür, hem yetkilisidir, hem sorumlusudur. Bu konudaki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’nin tavrını çok açık ve net hem Amerika’da hem Türkiye’de ortaya koydular. 

_O zaman öyle, bu tavır bu kadar net. Bu net tavır çözülemez bir noktaya geldi. üzellikle liberal çapulcular ve Batıcı “İslamcılar”..._

Ilımlılar, Amerikan İslamcıları...

_Ilımlı olunca olmuyor. Aslına bakarsanız İslam zaten ılımlıdır._ 

İslam bir tane İslam’dır. Ilımlısı, serti, yumuşağı yoktur ama...

_Müsbet kelimelerle zihinleri ifsad ediyorlar._

Evet! Anladım! Onun için o kelimeyi kullanmamak lazım.

_Onu da söylememek lazım onun için!.. Amerikancı İslamcı bunlar._ 

Amerikanın çizdiği İslamcılar.

_şunu mu anlamamız lazım; Sahte İslamcılar ve Liberal çapulcular Genelkurmay’ın bu direncini bugüne kadar kıramayınca, bu operasyonu bahane ederek bu direnci kırmaya çalışıyorlar... üünkü bu direnç, yüzde 90’ın iradesine uygun bir direnç._

Evet! Ben de katılıyorum buna.

_Bu direnci kıramayınca bunu fırsat kabul edip, sanki Amerika’nın emri altında “şak dedin mi çıkar, tak dedin mi girer”imajını yerleştirmeye çalışıyorlar... Halbuki bütün işi bilen insanlar, sizler başta olmak üzere, bu operasyonun nasıl olduğunu bitmeden önce söylediniz zaten! Sizin haricinizde mesela Osman Pamukoğlu Paşa da söyledi._ 

Evet Osman Paşa da söylemiş. Ben dinlemedim ama birisi bana söyledi.

_8sutun haber’de yayınlanmıştı. Ben oradan gördüm. Operasyon devam ediyordu. Ama bunları hiç görmüyorlar. Yok sayıyorlar._ 

Bir de şükrü Elekdağ söylemiş. üç kişi söylemiş bunu. Gerekçelerimiz farklı ama... O siyasi gerekçelerle “bir haftadan fazla sürmez” demiş. Osman Pamukoğlu Paşam, askeri gerekçelerle söylemiş. Oradaki yaşam şartlarını, yedi gün açıkta, eksi 15 derecede ve karda insana tatlı bir uyuşukluk ve uyku gelir. Uyuştuğunda bir daha uyanmazsın. Kitleler uyur, bir daha uyanmaz. Hareket ettirmek lazım... Onun için bütün operasyonlar gece yapıldı. Gece yapılır. Gece dağa çıktığın zaman askeri durdurmazsın. Durdurursan uyur. Uyursa, uyuşur ve ölür! Bunu bildiği için Osman Paşam da böyle demiş. Ben izlemedim, ama bana söylediler. 

_Psikolojik harp kapsamı içerisinde bu kesim, Türkiye’de kitlesi yüzde bir bile olmayan, ama insanların beyinlerini ifsad ederek yönlendirmeye çalışan bu kesim, bu direnci kıramayınca, işi tersine çevirip, acaba, “Amerikancı ordu, Amerika’ya karşı duran da hükümet” (üünkü bunlar hükümetin sırtına binmiş kene durumundalar, ondan besleniyorlar.) üyle bir senaryo mu çizmeye kalkıyorlar?_

Senaryo çiziyorlar! “Yalancının mumu yatsıya kadar yanar” diye bir atasözümüz var.

_Bu da Amerika’nın kontrolünde olan bir şey midir?_

Olabilir! Ama şu var, biliyorsunuz üç-dört senedir Silahlı Kuvvetler üzerinde yürütülen ağır bir psikolojik harekat var. 

_Bahçeşehir üniversitesi’nde Eser Karataş’ın başkanlığında toplanan Sahte İslamcılar ve Liberal üapulcular “AKP’yi desteklemek gerekir” diyorlar. Bunun gerekçesi olarak da “AKP orduyu yıpratıyor. Hiç sebebe gerek yok. Sadece bunun için bile desteklemek gerekir.”_

Millet onları biliyor. şunu söyleyeceğim, Süleymaniye’den başlayan Silahlı Kuvvetler üzerinde ağır bir yıpratma vardı. Ama bütün bunlara rağmen yapılan kamuoyu anketlerinde millet diyor ki “Ben bu orduya güveniyorum”. Listenin başına onu koyuyor. Demek ki ne yaparsalar yapsınlar, millet de bunu yemiyor. Türkiye sadece günlük çıkan gazeteler değil, Türkiye sadece günlük yayın yapan televizyonlar değil! Bunun dışında büyük bir kitle var, ana gövde var, bu ana gövdenin sessizliğine bakmayın siz. Bu ana gövdenin yüzde 47 AKP’ye oy verdiğine bakmayın siz. AKP’ye oy verenleri ben suçlamıyorum “niye oy verdiler” diye. üünkü önlerine bir umut konmazsa, bir çözüm konmazsa... Politika benim işim değil ama şimdi seçim öncesini düşünürsek... Savaşla çok ilgili...

_Savaş da politikanın başka araçlarla devamıdır..._ 

Evet! Seçim öncesini düşünürsek, hepsi “AKP kötüdür” dedi. Tamam, “AKP kötü!”. Kerdeşim ne proje koydun benim önüme? AKP’ye oy vermeyeyim tamam. Size oy vermem için ne proje koydun önüme? Proje koyan oldu mu? Hepsi “AKP kötüdür” dedi. AKP de kendi yaptıklarını anlatmaya çalıştı. 

_Başta söylediniz, “Siz adam olun seçin, adam gibi adam gelsin” dediniz. AKP’yi bir kenara bırakın. Diğer partileri ele aldığımızda da, al birini vur ötekine durumu söz konusu değil mi?_

O zaman yeni bir parti çıkarmak lazım.

_Onu artık siz yapacaksınız. Biz yapmayacağız._

Ne demek siz yapacaksınız? Bakın şöyle bir şey var. 

_Güç olarak diyorum. üünkü sizin imajınız, kariyeriniz, mesleki durumunuz..._

Sağol, teşekkür ederim! şöyle bir şey var. Bu konu gündeme gelip söylediğim zaman, “Kiminle yapacağız?” diyorlar. Ben de diyorum ki, “Siz koyun sürüsü müsünüz, keçi sürüsü müsünüz, sığır sürüsü müsünüz?”. “Paşam niye bize hakaret ediyorsun?” diyorlar. “Ya hakaret etmiyorum. Siz bunlardan hiçbiri değilsiniz. Peki, kendinize niye çoban arıyorsunuz? Kendinize niye güvenmiyorsunuz? Niye “Biz yaparız bunu” demiyorsunuz? Niye ortak akılla hareket etmiyorsunuz?” Ha, şunu söyleyebilirsin; dersin ki “Benim yapı olarak siyasetle, iş olarak siyasetle ilgim yok. şu anda ilgilenemiyorum ama böyle bir harekete destek veririm. İlgilenirim. Manevi destek veririm”. Destek önce manevi başlar. Maddi destek sonra gelir. Yani o nedenle sizin de şimdi demeniz lazım ki “Evet. Böyle bir harekete ihtiyaç var. Biz de Baran Dergisi olarak karınca kaderince, kendi gücümüzle, bizim maddi gücümüz yok. Manevi gücümüz var. Dergimiz var. Bir eş-dost çevremiz var. Arkadaş çevremiz var. Etkileyebileceğimiz bin kişi var, on bin kişi var, yüz bin kişi var. Bir kişi var.” Bir olmadan iki kişi olmaz sevgili hemşerim. 

_Yanlış anladınız bizi ama..._

Doğru anladım, doğru anladım. Sizin bu işi desteklediğinize ben gönülden inanıyorum. Siz yapın değil, biz yapacağız. 

_İnşallah..._ 

Ne demek! Yani şöyle “bir” olmadan iki olmaz. O bire hep ihtiyaç vardır. Benim felsefe budur. İşte bütün mesele bu birleri bir araya getirip, bir bir daha iki değil, bir bir daha on bir yapabilmenin yolu. 

_Kuşatmayı yarmanın yolu parti kurmak mı Paşam?_

Evet! “Kuşatmayı yarmanın yolu” budur!

_Sözün bittiği yerdeyiz._

Evet. Sözün bittiği yerde isek bu sözün bittiği yerde...

_Siz diyorsunuz bunu “Sözün bittiği yerde”..._

Sözün bittiği yerde generaller ne diyecek diyorum. Ama ben onu askeri anlamda söyledim. 

_Ekonomik olarak bağımsız mıyız?_

Hayır.

_Savunma olarak bağımsız mıyız? Askeri olarak?_

Kısmi! Bak, askeri başka şeydir, savunma sanayi başka şeydir. 

*Askeri olarak bağımsız mıyız?*

Askeri olarak bağımsızız.

_Yani asker olarak?_

Asker olarak bağımsızız, savunma sanayi olarak bağımlıyız.

_Peki zihinlerimiz bağımsız mı?_

Zihinlerimiz bağımsız değil! 

_O zaman tam bağımsız bir ülkeden söz etmek mümkün mü?_

Ben öyle bir şey iddia etmedim zaten... Ben ne dedim? “Türkiye ekonomik olarak bağımsızlığını kaybediyor, siyasi olarak bağımsızlığını kaybetti”. Bir televizyon programında ben şunu söyledim; “Ben 51 doğumluyum. Ben bağımsız bir ülkede doğdum. Bağımlı bir ülkede yaşıyorum. Bağımsız bir ülkede ölmek istiyorum. En azından çocuklarıma babamın bana bıraktığı kadar bağımsız bir ülke bırakmak istiyorum”. Bütün soruların cevabı herhalde böyle olur. 

_Irak’ın kuzeyinde bir kukla yapılanma var. Biz buna “Siyonist duvar” diyoruz. Kürdün, Türkün, Arap’ın haininden müteşekkil bir Siyonist duvar var. o Siyonist duvar doğrudan doğruya bizi ilgilendiriyor. Bu tarafı ilgilendiriyor. Bir de o duvarın öbür tarafı var. Ortada bir Amerikan işgali söz konusu. İşgale direnen de birileri var orada. Daha doğrusu Irak’ın meşru hükümeti var direnen bizim için aslında._ 

Yani diyorsun ki “Bunlar terörist değil aslında! ülkesi işgale uğramış ve onurluca direnenler insanlar” diyorsun? 

_Hele hele ben bu topraklarda doğmuş, büyümüş biri olarak bunu zaten..._

Ben de direnişçiler diyorum. Onun için söylüyorum.

_Yani İstiklal Savaşı vermiş bir ülkede, İstiklal Savaşı veren birilerine nasıl terörsit diyebiliriz biz?_

Evet! Doğru!

_Ve İstiklal Savaşı vermiş bir ordu sanki zaman zaman İstiklal Savaşı veren birileriyle de karşı karşıya getirilmeye de çalışılıyor gibi bir şey var. Bu konu hakkında ne dersiniz?_

Tabii! şöyle: Ordunun bin yıllık bir hafızası vardır. Ordu ufuk ötesine bakar. Yani Genelkurmay ufuk ötesine bakar. Bu tür oyunlara düşmez. Bunları görür. Ben başka bir açıdan devam edeyim. Bakın, bu Irak’ın kuzeyindeki olay, evet doğrudur. Ama başarı şansı düşüktür. Yeter ki siz milli politikaları ortaya koyarsanız. 

_Başarı şansı Türkiye’ye kabul ettirilmesiyle mümkün herhalde bunun._ 

Evet. Ona geleceğim. Bir alternatifi daha var onu açıklayacağım.

_İran Cumhurbaşkanını da götürdüler oraya... Bir de o var!_

Bir alternatifi daha var... Milli politikalar uygulanırsa güç kullanmaya gerek kalmadan burası ekonomik olarak boğulabilir. Irak’ın kuzeyindeki insanlar sadece Barzani ve Talabani değil. Barzani ve Talabani’nin dışındaki insanlarla biz ne ilişki kuruyoruz? Onlar, çünkü nasıl Güneydoğu’daki bazı insanlarımız PKK terör örgütünün şiddetiyle baskı altında kalarak DTP’ye oy vermek zorunda kalıyorsa, Irak’ın kuzeyindeki daha küçük aşiretler de biliyorsunuz orada aşiret yapısı vardır.

_Güçlü olanlar da var._

Güçlü olanlar da var ama daha büyük bir gücün karşısında bir destek bulamadıkları için direnemiyorlar. Bu bir. Bu çok önemli!

_Aynı şekilde Irak’taki kukla hükümet de Irak’ı temsil etmez. üyle değil mi?_

Kesinlikle! Tabii canım!

_Talabani cumhurbaşkanı oldu._ 

Kesinlikle temsil etmez! O bir menfaat paylaşımı, geçici. Bir şey daha var. Irak’ın kuzeyinde böyle bir Kürt devleti kurulsa, farz edelim ki kuruldu. Orada her ne kadar bunun aksini iddia etseler de, nüfusun 1957 yılında yapılan nüfus sayımı baz alınarak bugüne nüfus perspektifini getirdiğimiz zaman, aşağı yukarı orada 4 milyon Kürt varsa 3 milyon da Türkmen var. Yani bu Türkmenlerin bir kısmı güneye gitmiştir, şuraya gitmiştir, buraya gitmiştir. 2,5 milyon olmuştur. Yani Kürtlerin tarafını iyi alıyorum, Türkmenlerin tarafının kötüsünü alıyorum. 4 milyonluk bir nüfus içerisinde 2,5 milyonluk nüfusu kompanse(karşılamak) edip onların aleyhine bir yönetimi yaşatmak mümkün değil.

_Araplar da var._

Ben sadece Türkmenler açısından söylüyorum. Arapları, Süryanileri, şunları, bunları koyarsanız zaten başa baş geliyor. şimdi burada, az önce dedim ki; “Türkiye olmadan bu devletin yaşaması mümkün değil”. Bırak asker kullanmayı denize çıkışı mümkün değil. Tabii Amerikalılar, geleceğe yönelik stratejileri iyi yaparlar, Amerika’nın genel çoğunluğu çok akıllı olmayabilir ama yönetime akıllı adamları getiriyorlar. 2004 yılından beri Türkiye’de hiç farkına varılmayan, küçük kitlelerin dışında farkına varılmayan diyeyim çünkü farkına varanlar var, bir olay var. 2004 ile 2007 arasında Telafer’de “Sünni üçgen”den yapılandan daha ağır operasyonlar yapıldı. Niye yapıldı bu operasyonlar? 

_Veya kime yapıldı?_

Türkmenlere karşı yapıldı. Telafer’in nüfusu 300 bindir. Telaferlilerin bir özelliği vardır; karışıksızdır. Yani aşiret aynıdır. Hiç başka içlerinde Arap’ı, Kürd’ü, bilmem neyi, kız alıp verme, hani biz Kürtlerle etle tırnak gibiyiz ya, onlarda öyle bir şey yoktur. Oradakilerin hepsi Türkmen’dir. Yalnız yüzde 80-85’i Sünni, yüzde 15’i şiidir. Tabii Amerikalılar geldikten sonra Sünni-şii kavgası çıkarttılar. Ne yaptılar? Geldikten sonra bütün yönetime o yüzde 15’ten getirdiler. Yüzde 15’in de en mikroplarını getirdiler. Kavga çıktı!.. Telafer’in direnişini kırmak için Amerika hiçbir yerde kullanmadığı kadar güç kullandı. Yine baş edemedi. Sebebi neydi biliyor musunuz? Eğer Türkiye’yi baş eğdiremezse, Telafer’in stratejik bir özelliği vardı. Aradadır Telafer. Hem tarım noktasıdır, hem ulaşım noktasıdır, yani ekonomik bir bölge ama arada bir şey var. Aradan Telafer çıkarsa, Kürtlere Suriye’deki Kürtlerle birleşme olanağı çıkacak. Dolayısıyla Suriye daha zayıf bir devlet olduğu için Suriye üzerinden denize çıkışı sağlanacak. Ama bunun ortasında bir kale gibi oturan kim? Telafer! İşte bütün güçlerini Telafer’e yönelttiler. Başarabildiler mi? şu ana kadar başaramadılar!.. Telafer’e dışarıdan bir yardım geldi mi? Hayır!.. Telaferliler bu direnci kendileri organize ettiler, kendileri yürüttüler. Hem kurdukları kıtaların adlarını biliyoruz. Direniş örgütlerinin adı bir kısmı Fatih Sultan Mehmet ürgütleri, bir kısmı Sultan Hamid Kıtaları vs. Osmanlı döneminden gelen şahsiyetler adına da kendi örgütlerini kurup direnişi yaptılar. Yani Telafer’in bu özelliğini Türkiye’de kavrayan, bu işlerle ilgilenen, özel olarak ilgilenenlerin dışında ne Telafer’de yapılan katliamlar...

_üzellikle burada boğulmaya çalışıldı Telafer direnişi. Yine bu bahsettiğimiz çevreler tarafından._ 

Evet! Maalesef öyle. Durum bu! Hiç Türkiye gündemine gelmedi.

_Gelmedi, getirilmedi! Yalnızca hükümet Amerika’yı, yine İsrail’deki gibi orantısız güç kullanmama noktasında “uyardı”. üyle bir şey var mı Paşam? Ne demek “orantısız güç”? Gücün orantısı nedir?_

Gücün orantısı şudur; meşru müdafaa hali var ya, meşru müdafaa halinde senin elinde bir tabanca bile yokken, bir bıçak varken ben seni makineli tüfekle tararsam benim ki meşru müdafaa olmaz. Bu özellikle sivillere karşı yapılan operasyonlarda söz konusu olan bir şeydir. 

_Yani adamı “roketle öldürme de, mermiyle öldür!” demek midir orantısız güç?_

Hayır, değildir. “Sivillere karşı kullanırken bu tür askeri silahları kullanma” demektir. Yani sivillere yapılacak eylem polisiye olaylardır. Bunun dışında asker kullanırsan orantısız güç kullanmış olursun. Bunu bize de Avrupa Birliği söylüyor. Ama bizim ki farklı. Birisi silahını alıyor, dağa çıkıyor, senin egemenlik hakkına saldırıda bulunuyor. Bir ülkenin sınırları içerisinde devletin kuruluşunun silah verdiği kuruluşların dışında birisi silahlı dolaşıyorsa, bu o ülkenin egemenliğinde hak iddia etmektir. Bu farklı bir şeydir. Onu her ülke yok etmekle sorumludur. Ama orantısız güç kullanma nedir? Yani şurada demokratik bir gösteri yapılıyor. Gösteri çığırından çıkmaya başladı. O insanları ikna ederek dağıtmak vardır. Biber gazıyla dağıtmak vardır. Copla dağıtmak vardır. İşte olmadı çektin tabancanı, tak, tak, tak, 8 tanesini vurdun dağıttın. Bu olmaz! Esasında orantısız güç sivil gösterilerde, sivil insanlara karşı yapılan bir eylemdir. Ama bunu Avrupa Birliği, Batı, çifte standardı iyi uyguladığı için sürekli bize de yönlendirir.

_Amerika Afganistan’da da şu an...._

O Amerika için söz konusu değil. Amerika istediğini yapıyor. “Ben yapıyorum. Siz yazın” diyor. 

_Taliban’ın, yani Afganistan’ın gerçek sahiplerine karşı zor durumda olduğu için yardım istiyor._ 

Evet! Onu hiç tartışmaya gerek yok! Genelkurmay Başkanı açıkladı, “Bizim Afganistan’a muharip olarak göndereceğimiz tek bir asker yok”

_O açıklamanın üzerine soracağım. Bu açıklama hep devam eder mi böyle? Arkasında durulur mu?_

O açıklama bir ön almadır zaten. 

_Tüm o bölgenin bizim Kurtuluş Savaşımızda mesela..._

İran-Afganistan hududunu çizen bir Türk generalidir. Afgan Ordusunu eğiten Türk subaylarıdır. Orada, Afganistan’da bir Türk sevgisi, sempatisi, varlığı varsa Atatürk’ün zamanında gönderdiği subayların atmış olduğu tohumlardır yani. 

_şimdi bu orduyu, Amerika ne yaparsa yapsın, alıp oraya götürüp bir Kurtuluş Savaşı’na karşı kullanmak istiyor. Yani Amerika’nın ANZAK’ları yapmak istiyor._ 

Ben olmayacağına inanıyorum! üyle istiyorum!

_Ergenekon’la ilgili bir soru sorayım. Sizin isminiz de geçiyordu herhalde. Velev ki diyelim böyle bir örgüt var, Ergenekon ürgütü._

Yok öyle bir örgüt!

_Türklerin Ergenekon adında bir örgüt kurması kötü bir şey mi?_

Onu bilemiyorum da bakın şöyle bir şey söyleyeyim. 

_Direniş ruhunu kırmakla alakalı sordum. Aynı şey burada da var..._

Bunların hepsi psikolojik harekattır. Bir ülkede suç işleyen her kimse devlet bunun yakasına yapışsın. Buna kimsenin bir itirazı olamaz! Ama suçsuz insanlara iftira atarak bir yere gelinemez. Savcı ifade alıyor, ertesi gün gazetelerde bangır bangır nasıl yayınlanıyor?

_Bir de lehine yayın yapmak yasak da, aleyhine yayın yapabiliyorsun._

Tabi!.. Ondan sonra, bu devlet bu kadar güçsüz mü ki bir tane emekli subay, iki tane bilmem ne, bir avukat, üç gazeteci...

_Bir de meczuplar var orada. İsa, Musa falan... üzellikle mi buldular acaba?_

Bunlar hayali şeyler! Murat Belge “2009’da darbe olacak” diye hayali bir şey yazdı. Aldı onu başka bir gazeteci kaynak gösterdi. Ondan sonra birisi bir kitap yazdı... Cahilin hayali değil bu. Bu belli odakların belli kişileri üzerine yönlendirdiği, yapmış olduğu bir yıpratma harekatıdır. 

_Hedef nedir burada?_

Hedef işte bizim gibi konuşan insanları susturmak. Susturabilirseler sustursunlar! 

_Yani buradaki işbirlikçiliği daha bir teşvik edip, en azından tam bağımsızlıkcılığı..._

Ben size bir şey söyleyeyim. Haklı daima kazanır! üile çeker, ıstırap çeker, zorluk çeker ama haklı daima kazanır! Biz bu ülkeyi sevmekle kötülük yapmıyoruz. ülkemizi sevmek, milletimizi sevmek, bayrağımızı sevmek, ailemizi sevmek, milletimizi sevmek, çocuklarımızı sevmek, ağaçlarımızı sevmek, kuşlarımızı sevmek, derelerimizi sevmek, -aklına ne gelirse-, şiirlerimizi sevmek, şarkılarımızı sevmek, türkülerimizi sevmek, folklorumuzu sevmek, insanımızı sevmek...

_Geleneğimizi sevmek!.._

Geleneğimizi sevmek, dinimizi sevmek kötü bir şeyse, ben bu bütün kötülükleri kabul ediyorum! Ben bu kötülüklere devam edeceğim! Sevmeye devam edeceğim!

_Bu sevilen şeyler suç gibi algılatıyor. O imaj veriliyor._ 

Millet neyin ne olduğunu biliyor! 

_Bunu yaparken de Paşam genelde kullanılan bizim tabirimizle, Yasadışı Fetullah Terör ürgütü’nün yayın organları kullanılıyor._
_(Gülüşmeler)_

Bir dakika! On beş gün öncesine kadar öyleydiler. Ama on beş gün önce bir rapor aldılar biliyorsunuz. Yazı aldılar. Ve terör örgütü olmadığına dair bir yazı aldılar ve “beraat” ettiler. Yani bu kelimeyi on beş gün önce kullandığın zaman yasal bir dayanağın vardı, ama şimdi yok. 

_şimdi vicdani dayanağımız var._ 

Ha! “vicdani dayanağa” itirazımız yok!

_şimdi böyle bir örgütün ki yasadışı, gerçekten yasadışı bir örgütün, devletin içine sızmış elemanlarıyla yaptığı operasyonlar söz konusu. Ve bu Türkiye’de ilk defa ayan beyan yapılıyor._ 

Demek ki güçleri belli bir yere geldi, korku sınırlarını aştılar. Hani “güç bende” diye bir şey vardı ya. şimdi o “güç bende” oluyor.

_Ve bu bazen İslam adına yapılıyor! İslam adına yapılırken mağdur olan tarafı “İslam düşmanı” olarak suçlayarak yapılıyor. Bazen vatan adına yapılıyor. Mağdur olan tarafı suçlarken de, mesela hiç unutmam onu “vatansever hırsızlar!” deniliyor. Sanki, şimdi adam hırsız mesela..._

Hırsızın vatanseveri, bilmem neyi... Hırsız hırsızdır! Değil mi?!.

_Git, hırsızlığından suçla! Niye onu denk getiriyorsun birbirine?!. şimdi burada buna karşılık da şöyle bir şey... Bunu son sorum olarak alın Paşam, sizin de çok vaktinizi aldık._

Yok, estağfurullah! İstediğin kadar devam edebiliriz...

_Bunun karşısında olanlar da, sanki bunlar İslam’ı temsil ediyorlarmış gibi, bazen mesela başörtüsü mevzunda veya başka mevzularda, sanki bunlar onu temsil ediyormuş gibi bir cevap veriliyor._ 

Bunlar biliyorsun 4-5 sene önce “Başörtüsü teferruattır” diye fetva yayınlamışlardı. Ama şimdi bir fetva daha yayınladılar. “Başörtüsü takmayan dinden çıkar” diye. O zaman bakın din bir araç olarak kullanılarak, ihanet dine yapılıyor. Dolayısıyla bu insanlar...

_Birkaç şey birden yapılıyor aynı anda._

“Birkaç şey birden yapılıyor”!.. Ama şimdi şöyle; halkımızın din duyguları çok güçlüdür. Bunu bir duygu ne kadar güçlü olursa, duygunun güçlü olması istismara açık olması demektir. Ajite edilmesi kolaydır! şimdi bununla ilgili size belki böyle bir örnek değil ama, bir örnek vereyim. 1980 yılında özellikle 1977-78’lerden 80’e kadar Türkiye’de sağda ve solda olaylara liderlik eden insanların hepsi çok zeki insanlardır. Ve bakın Deniz Gezmiş ipe giderken ne dedi? “Yaşasın tam bağımsız Türkiye!” Bu insan nasıl ajite edildi? ülkenin bağımsızlık duygusuyla ajite edildi. Yani duyguların yoğun olduğu zaman ajite edilmesi kolay olur. şimdi bizim halkımızın da...

_şu an biz de ajite ediliyoruz. Nasıl ajite ediliyoruz? “Vatan satılıyor” Ama bu da bir realite._ 

Realite başka şeydir bakın.

_Böyle amiyane tabirle söyledim ama..._

Realite başka şeydir bakın. Türkiye’deki normal insanların, yani Türkiye’deki “müslümanım” diyen insanların büyük bir grubunun dine yönelişlerinde bir yoğunluk vardır. Bunda bir anormallik yoktur.

_Evet._

İnsanların dine yönelişlerinin yoğun oluşunda bir anormallik yok! Ben şunu anlatmaya çalışıyorum: Bir yerde yoğunluk varsa o yoğunluğu istismar ve ajite etmek kolay olur. Onu söylüyorum. Bu insanlarımızın dine inanışlarından dolayı niye bunlar bu kadar oyalıyor. “Bir dindar cumhurbaşkanı seçtirmediniz” diyor. Peki kardeşim bundan önceki... Yani, insanların dindar olup olmadığını sen nereden biliyorsun? Peki bundan önceki cumhurbaşkanları Hıristiyan mıydı?

----------


## bozok

*Emekli Tümgeneral Alaettin PARMAKSIZ:*


*(3. Bölüm)*

*Saddam'a Biz İhanet Ettik!*

*Röportaj: Ali Osman ZOR - Av. Ali Rıza YAMAN* 


** 
*(Geçen sayıdan devam...)*


İnsanların dine yönelişlerinde bir anormallik yok. Ben şunu anlatmaya çalışıyorum. Bir yerde yoğunluk varsa o yoğunluğu istismar ve ajite etmek kolay olur. Onu söylüyorum. Bu insanlarımızın dine inanışlarından dolayı niye bunlar bu kadar oyalıyor. “Bir dindar cumhurbaşkanı seçtirmediniz” diyor. Peki kardeşim bundan önceki... Yani insanların dindar olup olmadığını sen nereden biliyorsun? Peki bundan önceki cumhurbaşkanları Hıristiyan mıydı? 

_Abdullah Gül’ün yaptığı düğünü acaba Ahmet Necdet Sezer yapsa ne olurdu?_

Yer yerinden yıkılırdı. Ama şimdi şöyle bir şey var. Bizimkiler yapınca bir şey olmaz, bir de bunlar Müslüman adamlar, bunlar dürüst adamlar, bunlar doğru adamlar. Bakın neye ajite ediliyor? Benim inanç yoğunluğuma ajite ediliyor. Biraz önce söylemiş olduğunuz Fetullah örgütü de bu insanlarımızın çok doğal inanç yoğunluklarını ajite ediyor. O taraftan o tarafa... Ha, burada yapılacak, elli senedir yapamamışız. Bugün başlayalım elli sene sonra geliştirelim. Demek ki biz insanlarımıza Kur’an’daki İslam’ı...

_Başka İslam mı var Paşam? Kur’an’daki İslam derken..._

Var. Kur’an’daki İslam’ın dışında yetmiş çeşit İslam var. Bütün tarikatların kendi İslam’ını yarattılar, kendi baronlarını yarattılar, kendi şeylerini yarattılar. “Peygamber” dendi adama, daha başka şey mi var?

_Yetmiş tane anlayış var yani..._

Ama asıl olan nedir? Bizim için esas olan nedir? Kur’an’dır. Kur’an’daki İslam’ı öğretmemiz lazım. Bakın “Dinler arası diyalog” deniliyor. Konumuz değil ama sen de son sorum dedin, ben son açıklamamı...

_Sizi yormamak için dedim._

şimdi bakın, diyelim ki siz başka bir dindensiniz, ben başka bir dindenim. İkimizin arasında diyalog olacak. Diyalog nasıl olacak? şimdi diyoruz ki, biz Müslümanlar Kitabımıza göre “La İlahe İllallah M......den ResÃ»lullah” diyoruz. Yani Allah birdir, M.......d O’nun ResÃ»lüdür. Tamam güzel. Başka ne diyor bizim kitabımız? Bizim Kitabımız diyor ki İsa da, Musa da, Tevrat da, İncil de, gelenler gidenler haktır. Haktır diyor. Bu Kitaplara biz inanırız diyor. Ama son Peygamber bizim Peygamberimizdir diyor. üünkü son Kitap bizim Kitabımız diyoruz. Yani ben sizin İsa’nızı, sizin Musa’nızı, sizin İbrahim’inizi reddetmiyorum. Zaten mahalleye çık, 500 çocuk toplansın, “İbrahim” diye bağır 25 tanesi gelir, “Musa” diye bağır 40’ı gelir, “İsa” diye bağır 50’si gelir. “Muhammed” diye bağırsan gelmezler, Mehmet derler çünkü. 

_Bu da bize has bir şey._

O da bize has. şimdi bu ne demek? Ben sizin kitabınızı kitap olarak tanıyorum. Peygamberinizi Peygamber olarak tanıyorum. Zaten Allah’ımız müşterek. şimdi sen bana diyorsun ki “Seninle diyalog yapalım.” Ee, yapalım. Ama diyorsun ki “Sen M......d’i bırak. La İlahe İllallah ortak noktamız olsun” diyorsun. “M......den Resulullah’ı söyleme” diyorsun. Sonra da “diyalog” diyorsun. Ya böyle bir diyalog olur mu? Peki bu diyalogu gündeme getiren “Rabbin aciz kulu” demek, Rabbin aciz kulunun anlamını siz benden iyi bilirsiniz. “Rabbin aciz kulu” diye Papa’ya mektup yazan adam, dinler arası diyalogu geliştirmek üzere ortaya çıkan adam...

_ürgüt lideri..._

Bugün de, geçen gün bir gazetede yazmış, “peygamber” demişler falan... Herhalde insan üzülür şimdi. Ben Müslüman olarak -sümme haşa- bana böyle bir şey yapsalar kahrımdan ağlarım yani.

_Zaten insan “La İlahe İllallah” dediği için değil, “La İlahe İllallah M.....den ResÃ»lullah” demediği için kafir oluyor İslam’a göre._

Tabii! İmanın şartlarından birisi de peygamberleri tanımak.

_Ve orada bir tevil kaydırmasıyla, bir ayak oyunuyla yapıyorlar bunu. Halbuki şimdi biz..._

Allah’ın birliğine, meleklerine, kitaplarına, peygamberlerine... İmanın şartları bunlar. 

_şartları ve biz Müslümanlar, Allah’a Allah’ın Resulü’nün, Peygamberimizin bildirdiği gibi inanmakla mükellefiz. üünkü bize göre onların dinleri tahrif edilmiş bir din._

Evet. 

_Eğer tahrif edilmese Allah’ın ResÃ»lü’ne gerek yoktu._

Kitaba gerek yoktu.

_Yani siz tahrif edilmişle, onu tahrif eden arasında bir diyalog yapıyorsunuz. Yani hüküm bu. Bu hüküm gelmiş bir hükmü kaldırmış. Siz kalkanı yeniden hüküm haline getirmeye çalışıyorsunuz. Ki burada iyi niyet diye bir şey söz konusu olamaz._ 

Bir görev var.

_Burada bir misyon var. Yani o da çok “kutsal” bir misyon. Bu şuurlu, bilinçli, isteyerek, gönüllü, yapılan bir görev var. Bu sadece İslamcıları ilgilendirmiyor aslında ülkemizde. Herkesi ilgilendiriyor. İnsan İslam’a inanmayabilir. Ama bu vatanın bağımsızlığını ortadan kaldırmak için yapılan bir şey aslında._ 

Bir şeydir ama İslam adına yapılıyorsa en çok İslamcıları ilgilendirir.

_O muhakkak. Din istismarı dediniz ya, burada bu istismar edilerek yapılan şey... Demin Kuzey Irak’ı konuşuyoruz, Afganistan’ı konuşuyoruz, buradaki operasyonları, ordu fikrini yıpratmayı konuşuyoruz. Bu yapılanla bunlar yapılıyor aslında. dolayısıyla burada ben ateist olabilirim ama ben bu vatanın toprağında doyan, suyunu içen..._

Bu ülkenin vatandaşıyım.

_Dolayısıyla sadece buradan bile buna karşı çıkmam gerekir. İslamcı olmak da şart değil aslında. üünkü emperyalizm bugün öyle saldırıyor bize. Demin dediniz ya AKP’lisi var, Kürd’ü var, Türk’ü var, Arap’ı var, üerkez’i var dediniz gösterilerde._

Tabii, sokakta onlarla beraberdim.

_Hainlerin içinde de bunlar var zaten. Dolayısıyla... Bölge tam “matruşka”... Açıyorsunuz, bu diyorsunuz başka bir şey çıkıyor. Açıyorsunuz başka bir şey. Ve tam zihinler artık baş edemeyecek seviyede. Yani nedir? Kim dost, kim düşman? Gerçek ne, yalan ne, hakikat ne? Bunlar hep karıştı. Bizim ortak düşmanımız kim Paşam? Onlar ortak düşman belirliyorlar. Ulusalcılar, İslamcılar falan filan..._

Milli devlet, üniter devlet, tam bağımsız devlet, çağdaş devlete karşı çıkan herkes de bizim düşmanımız demeyeyim, mücadele edeceğimiz kitlelerdir. 

*“Saddam’a Biz İhanet Ettik!”*
_Talabani’nin gelmesini biz “Vatana ihanete teşvik ve övmek” suçu işleniyor dedik; kapaktan... üünkü bu adam kendi vatanının haini. Düşmana kapıyı içeriden açan bir işbirlikçi bu! Biz de davet edenleri öyle suçladık. Doğru mu acaba bu suçlamamız? Yani o direniş ruhunu kırmakla alakalı._

şöyle bakmak lazım. 1988 yılına kadar Saddam PKK’yı desteklemedi. Biz Talabaniyi destekleyince, peşmergeleri içeri alıp onları şey yapınca, ilk 1988 yılında kamp vermiştir PKK’ya. 

_Yani bizim bu hareketimizden dolayı._

Evet.

_Yani Saddam’a ihanet ettik diyebilir miyiz Paşam?_

Saddam’a biz ihanet ettik! Saddam önemli değil, oradaki Irak yönetimine biz ihanet ettik. Kendi şeylerini destekledik. Niye destekledik?

_Kendi teröristlerini._

Onlar da bize ihanet ettiler. üünkü onların hayatları ihanet ve atılmayla, satılmayla...

_O kukla yapılanmadan bahsediyorsunuz değil mi?_

Ondan bahsediyorum. Onlar hep atılırlar, satılırlar. Sonra başka bir yerde kapı bulurlar. Böyle kullanılıyorlar.


*(* * * )*

_Kitaplarınızı hediye ettiniz, bir de imzalarsanız seviniriz._

Bana bakın, bu kitapları imzalıyorum. Sonra bir çete kurup sondan sonra Paşa da bu kitabı imzalamıştı filan diye... 

_Bunun da bir güvencesi yok ki. Bizi de bir çete diye alabilirler. Bu kitaplar da kütüphanemizden çıkarsa ne yapacağız?_

Yandık o zaman. şimdi düşünebiliyor musunuz, adama Denktaş’ın elinden madalya almış diye soru sordular be!

_Aslında Kıbrıs mevzusu da vardı. Kıbrıs milli dava olmaktan çıktı Paşam._

Milletin vicdanında çıkmadı merak etmeyin.

_“üözümsüzlük çözüm değildir” sloganıyla Kıbrıs “çözüldü” biliyorsunuz._

Asıl olan şudur. Milletin mümkün olduğu kadar büyük bir kitlesini kavrayarak demokratik yollardan siyasi gücü ele geçirmen lazım. Başka türlü yönetimi ele geçirmenin yolu yok. 

_“Darbe”?_ 

üözüm değil. Geçin onları, unutun onları.

_Ama özellikle “darbe” deyince hep asker akla geliyor._ 

Siz zamanında insanları itmişsiniz, iyi yönetmemişsiniz, tu kaka demişsiniz. Sonra her başınız sıkıştığında gene asker gelsin. Askeri unutun. Asker kendi işini yapsın. 

__

_Zaten budur bir noktada. Darbe eşittir asker şapkası. Biliyorsunuz o imajı. Mesela darbeciler falan hep askerdir. üzellikle 2003’ten beri Türkiye’de yapılmaya çalışılan ve şu an “Ergenekon” adıyla devam eden AB, Amerika destekli bir darbe değil mi?_

Karşı darbe.

_Darbe işte._

Cumhuriyetin karşı darbesi.

_İster cumhuriyete deyin, ister ülkeye deyin ama sonuçta bir darbe yapılıyor. Demek ki mesele darbe de değil ki. Yani darbe kendi başına..._

Esasında o zaman ben onu anlatmaya çalışıyordum sana. 

_Ve bu da demokrasi bezirganlığıyla yapılıyor dikkat ederseniz._

Tabii, demokrasi, insan hakları. 

_Siz de bize “demokrasi ” diyorsunuz ya onun için söylüyorum._

Ama ben size yol gösteriyorum.

_Ama öyle bir kapatmışlar ki her tarafı._ 

şimdi bak şöyle bir şey var. Güçlükler karşısında çözüm üretmeye “ama” bağlacıyla başlarsan arkasından kendine bir sürü olumsuzluklar icat edersin. Bu icat ettiğin olumsuzluklar realite bile olsa sizi hedefe götürmekten geri koyar. Onun için ben dostlarıma diyorum ki, lütfen mümkün olduğu kadar cümlelerinize “ama” kelimesini kullanmayın diyorum. üünkü, ama virgül bir mazeret gelecektir. 

_Mazeretsiz olarak Paşam, demokrasi çemberinden çıkmadan..._

Demokrasi çemberinden çıkmadan çözümün yolu örgütleneceksin. O insanların oylarını alacaksın. Ama oylarını aldıktan sonra ona buna hempa olmayacaksın. Bu ülkenin değerleri doğrultusunda fikir üreteceksin. Proje üreteceksin. Bunun yolu örgütlenmekten geçer. şimdi Yön Hareketine gelelim. üok bilmiyorum ama sizin söylediğiniz kadar, çünkü takip ettiğim bir konu değil. Bu ana kitleden oy alacaksın. Ana kitleden oy alabilmek için radikal söylemlerin bir tutarlılığı yoktur. İş başına geldiğin zaman radikal eylemlerin olabilir. Ama radikal söylemlerle bir kitleyi çok çabuk yanına alırsın ama diğer kitleleri çok çabuk itersin. Bilmem derdimi anlatabildim mi?

*İncirlik... Amerika... PKK...*
_Bu İncirlik üssü ne zaman kalkacak Türkiye’den?_

*üok zor. Kalkmasına inananlar iktidar olunca kalkacak.* 
_Yani o zaman iktidar olmanın yollarından biri İncirlik üssü’nün kaldırılmasıyla da alakalı bir şey._

Hayır, İncirlik üssü’nün kaldırılması iktidar olmayla alakalı. Bu düşünce iktidara gelirse kaldırılabilir. şimdi, 1990’larda bir şey çıktı. Efendim, Amerika şey yapıyor, Türkiye’nin önemi azaldı. Dünyadaki üslerini kapatıyor, İncirlik’i de kapatır. Ben de dedim ki, İsrail Devleti, devlet olarak orada yaşadığı müddetçe İncirlik’i kapatamaz. Dünyada her yeri kapatır, İncirlik’i kapatamaz. üünkü İsrail’e geçiş noktası, yardım noktası İncirlik’tir.

_Türkiye de mevcut bu haliyle Amerika’ya İncirlik’i kapat da diyemez. O hep kapatmaz, Türkiye de kapat diyemez._ 

O ayrı bir konu. Bakın şöyle bir şey vardır. Amerika’nın elindeki PKK kozu neden bu kadar büyüdü? üünkü biz her konuşmada, her ikili görüşmede PKK’yı masaya koyduğumuz için büyüdü. Peki biz o masadan alsaydık PKK kartını, Amerika bize ikili görüşmede neyi öne sürecekti? PKK kartını kaldırıp İncirlik kartını koydu. 

_Sorunu ona ortak ettiğimiz için oldu._

Yani onu anlatmaya çalışıyorum. Ha, bir baktık ki *“Benim elimde büyük bir koz var”* dedi Amerika. 

_Buradan şu çıkar mı? PKK sorunu kimseyi bulaştırmadan, başta Amerika olmak üzere, Türkiye’de aslında çok rahat bir şekilde halledebilebilecek bir sorundur._ 

Kesinlikle öyle. 

_Burada savaş mantığıyla bahsetmiyorum._

PKK’nın üç tane önemli bacağı vardır. Bütün etnik milliyetçilik üzerine kurulan örgütlerin nihai amaçları siyasidir. Bunu Türkiye’de bir kısım insanlar çok iyi biliyor, bir kısım insanlar hiç bilmiyor ama laf ediyor. Bakın bütün milliyetçi örgütlerin, mikro milliyetçi örgütlerin, yani bir ülke içerisinde kendisini farklı hissedip bağımsızlık mücadelesi yürüten bütün örgütlerin nihai amaçları siyasidir.

Bunların üç tane gövdesi vardır. Silahlı grubu, bu silahlı gruba her türlü desteği sağlayacak olan, o desteğin içinde psikolojik destek vardır, insan desteği vardır, mühimmat desteği vardır, silah desteği vardır, istihbarat desteği vardır, her türlü desteği sağlayan cephe teşkilatı. Bir de bunun siyasi kanadıdır. 

Bu silahlı grup ortadan kaldırılmadığı sürece bu cephenin ve siyasi kanadın yaşama umudu devam eder. Bu silahlı grubu ortadan kaldırmanın en bariz yolarlından en önemlisi mali desteğini keseceksin. Dış desteğine, dış politik desteğine mani olacaksın. Dış politik desteğine mani olmak dış politikayı ilgilendirir. Mali desteğini kesmek de çok yönlü, yani devletin bütün kuruluşlarıyla müşterek hareket edecek bir olaydır. 

Parasını kes, PKK kendiliğinden biter. şimdi ben size desem ki, bir siyasi parti kur. Diyeceksin ki “Paşam parayı nerden bulalım?” Demek ki, para olmayınca diyorsun örgüt olmaz. O zaman PKK’nın parasını kes olay bitsin.

_Yani PKK’yı masaya koymasaydık İncirlik masada kalırdı. Amerika da o kadar rahat hareket edemezdi._ 

Bu benim fikrim. üyle bir şey niye olmasın? 

_Ama İncirlik işgal ve terör üssü. Kalkmasını isteyenler iktidara gelene kadar bu duracak diyorsunuz._

şimdi şöyle, bazıları diyor ya “Irak’tan Amerika çekilip gidecek”. Halbuki bu istifa eden amiralden önce Mart ayında ayrılan John Abizaid, Merkez Ordular Komutanı, Amerika’da bir üniversitede bir konuşma yaptı.
Dedi ki “Amerikalılar, çocuklarınızın 50 yıl daha buraya dönmesini beklemeyin orada petrol olduğu sürece” dedi. Demek ki 50 yıl daha Amerikalılar bizimle burada olacaklar. 

_Evet..._

Eylem başka şeydir, söylem başka şeydir. 

_O kitlenin merkezi oluşturan ortalama bir şeyi vardır._

Tabii. Geçen gün benim şu kitabımın satılması için en büyük gayreti İşçi Partisi gösterdi. İnanılmaz çaba sarf ediyorlar. Bütün internet sitelerine koydular. Bütün teşkilatlarına mail çektiler. İzmir’de beni konferansa çağırdılar. şimdi Ankara’ya da çağırdılar. Bu haftaydı, bir şey oldu iptal ettik. İki yüz kişilik bir salonda 100 kitap yarım saatte satıldı. Niye bununla uğraşıyorlar? diyorum. Anti emperyalist bir çizgide yazıldığı için. Geçen gün Doğu Perinçek gelmiş, bir görüşebilir miyiz? dediler. Gittim, gayet saygılı... Ona da söyledim. Dedim ki, şu anda sizin söylediklerinize ben milliyetçiyim diyen devşirme değil gerçek milliyetçiyse, benim için ulusalcıyla, milliyetçi arasında çok bir fark kalmadı. Ulusalcıysa, devşirme değilse imza atmayacak pek az kişi bulunur. Ama toplum nazarında algılanmanız ne? Ne kadar oy alıyorsunuz? “Yüz küsur” bin dedi. Yani bindelerle, yüzde yarımlarla ölçüyorsunuz dedim. O zaman ne söylendiği değil, kimin söylediği de çok önemli dedim. Siz bu söylemlerle bir yere gidemiyorsunuz dedim. Ben bunu İzmir’de konferansta ne kadar sürem var dedim. “Paşam ne kadar istiyorsanız konuşun” dediler. “Ama soru cevap da olacak, şu saatte bitmesi lazım”. Dedikleri saate yaklaşık üç saat var. yani bana ayırdıkları üç saatlik bir zaman var. Başladım konuşmaya, elli beş dakika oldu. ama salon çok canlı, iki yüz kişilik bir salon. Herkes gözümün içine bakıyor. Dedim ki sıkıldıysanız beş dakika daha konuşayım, soru cevap bölümüne geçelim. “Yoo” dediler “Konuş”. O zaman bir ara verelim. Beş dakika konuşayım sonra size çözümü anlatayım yarım saat dedim. Sonra da sorularınızı alalım dedim. “Tamam” dediler. Yalnız, bütün konferanslarda ara verildi mi yarısı tüyer dedim. Bunu da merak ediyorum kaç kişi kalacak. Gerçekten hiç kimse tüymedi. Neyse, beş dakika sonra çözüme geleceğiz, şimdi çözümü anlatacağım dedim. Size hiç kimse çözümü anlatmadı değil mi? dedim. 

“Evet” dediler.

Bakın dedim. Her olayın bir çözümü vardır. Ama siz diyorsunuz ki bu iktidar, bu ülke için güvenlik sorunu diyorsunuz. Siz devrimciyim diyorsunuz dedim. “Evet” dediler. Siz devrimci falan değilsiniz, siz statükocunun tekisiniz dedim. “Ama Paşam” filan. Onu anlatırken de dedim ki, bundan sonra söylediklerim pek hoşunuza gitmeyecek dedim. Siz bir kere statükocusunuz. Niye statükocusunuz? Sizin Atatürkçülüğünüz de biraz tartışmalı dedim. Bu sefer salondan iyice bir gürültü koptu. Peki dedim, ben size bir şey soracağım. Sizi iyi Atatürkçü müsünüz? “Evet” Atatürk’ün yaptıklarının izinde misiniz? “Evet, izindeyiz” Peki soru bir, Birinci Meclis’i gözünüzün önüne getirin dedim. Birinci Meclis’te şeyhler, şıhlar, hocalar, aşiret reisleri var mıydı, yok muydu? “Var” dediler. Peki Atatürk şeyhliği mi kabul ediyordu, şıhlığı mı kabul ediyordu, ağalığı mı kabul ediyordu? Bunların hepsine karşı mıydı, değil mi? bunların hepsine karşıydı. Peki onları niye o Meclis’e soktu? Dedim. “Efendim konjonktür öyleydi, onlara ihtiyacı vardı” yani şunu mu söylüyorsunuz? Atatürk pragmatik bir insandı. Günün şartlarına göre hareket ediyordu. “Evet” dediler. Ee, siz etmiyorsunuz dedim. Demek ki siz Atatürkçü değilsiniz dedim. 

Ondan sonra, siz bir siyasi partisiniz dedim. Güzel şeyleriniz var ama o rafine şeyleri söyleyeceğiniz yer başka. Elit bir topraktır, çok rafine fikirler söyleyebilirsin. Yani kime hitap ettiğin önemli.

_Muhatap önemli..._

Beni çok konferansa çağırırlar. Benim hiçbir yere giderken hazırlık metnim yoktur. Bir tek telefon ederim. Benden ne tür bir konuşma bekliyorsunuz? Bir kısmı derki “Biz sizi şurada izledik. Psikolojik harekata dair konuşmanızı istiyoruz”. Bir kısmı derki “terör ağırlıklı olsun”. Bir kısmı der ki bilmem ne. Ben onu öyle şey yaparım. Konuşurum, bir yazılı metin de hazırlamam. Ama şuna dikkat ederim. Karşındaki kitle kim? Mesela bir üniversiteye gittiğimde oraya rektör gelmişse, bilmem kim gelmişse çok sivri laflar ederek bu insanı idareye karşı ters duruma düşürmek istemem. İkincisi bir üniversite gençliği içerisinde çok değişik insanlar vardır. Sivri laflarla birbirini kavga ettirmek istemem. Başka, mesela bazen hemşeri derneklerinden çağırıyorlar. Hemşeri derneklerine gittiğim zaman da hiç siyasi iktidarı söz konusu etmem. Niye? Mutlaka o partiye oy veren insanlar vardır. Ben bir şey söylediğim zaman o tepki gösterir. O tepki gösterirse ben cevabını veririm de, yandaki bu sefer ona cevap vermeye kalkar. Hemşeri derneği bu sefer, Alaettin Paşayı getirdi, kavga ettirdi. Bir yere gittim, yine böyle hemşeri derneği. “üok ince ince dokundurdun ama biz sizden daha açık şeyler beklerdik” dediler. Dedim ki, bakın hepiniz buradasınız. Yarım saat daha konuşayım isterseniz. Biraz sonra kavgaya tutuşun, ben de buradan alkışlayayım ister misiniz? üağırmışsınız buraya hemşerim diye dedim. Bakın devletin dört tane genel müdürü var dedim. Ben şimdi alacağım onun birini sağ köşeye yatıracağım, birini sol köşeye yatıracağım dedim. Onlar işgal ettiği koltuğu savunmak zorunda kalacaklar. Siz de bu fikre karşı olarak ona cevap vereceksiniz. Genel müdürümüz diye iftihar ederek adamı buraya çağırmışsınız dedim. Yani köyümüzden bir genel müdür çıkmış diye çağırmışsınız, şimdi kavga edeceksiniz filan dedim. “Tamam Paşam, tamam” dediler. 

*TAM BAğIMSIZ VE ANTİEMPERYALİSTİM!*

_Son zamanlarda bazı çevrelerin tartıştığı bir konu var. Bilmiyorum takip edebiliyor musunuz? Doğan Avcıoğlu çizgisini tartışıyorlar. Ergenekon’la bağlantılı tartışıyorlar aslında. sizin bir malumatınız var mı? Veya o çizgiye nasıl bakıyorsunuz? Tam bağımsızlıkçı, anti emperyalist bir çizgi..._ 
Bana kişisel olarak “Sen nasılsın?” dersen, ben tam bağımsızım, anti emperyalistim. Bir televizyon programında da sordular. Bana dediler ki “Sen barışsever misin?” Hayır dedim. Benden önce de Sayın Onur üymen var. Onur üymen’e sırayla bunu program dışı soracağız dediler. Onur üymen var, ben varım, sol tarafımda da DSP Genel Başkan Vekili Hasan Macit var. Onur üymen’e sordular, “Barışsever misiniz?” O ne barışı ne kadar çok sevdiğini anlattı. Bana sordu, ben “Hayır, ben barışsever değilim” dedim. O da dedi ki “Tabii asker olarak barışsever olmamanız normal” dedi. üok yanlış düşünüyorsunuz. Atatürk zaruret olmadıkça, savaş zaruret olmadıkça bir cinayettir diyor” dedim. Ona anlattım. “Bu ülke milli devlet, tam bağımsız devlet, üniter devlet, çağdaş devlet üzerine kurulmuş” dedim. Küreselleşme mi dersiniz, emperyalizm mi dersiniz, adını ne derseniz deyin. Milli devlete, üniter devlete, çağdaş devlete bir saldırı var mı yok mu? Siz bana onu söyleyin” dedim. “Var” dediler. “Bu saldırıyla savaş etmek gerekmez mi?” dedim. İşte ben de onun savaşını veriyorum dedim. Dolayısıyla ben Atatürk’ün yolundan giden, Atatürk’ün okuduğu okullarda okuyan, her ne kadar fiziki mekan aynı olmasa da, Mekteb-i şahane-i Harbiye’de okuyan birisi olarak, ülkem bu kadar saldırı altındayken ben barışsever olamam dedim. Bu nedenle ben kendimi anti emperyalist, anti bilmem ne tayin ederim ama şöyle bir şey var. bu ülkede ne söylediğin önemli ama ne söylediğinin nasıl algılandığı daha önemli.
_Siz Konyalı mıydınız?_

Karaman, eski Konya Karaman. şimdi şunu anlatmaya çalışıyorum. İçinde bulunduğum grup kitle, toplum ne olursa ona göre konuşacağız. Konya’ya beni yine bir konferansa çağırdılar gittim. Hiç unutmam 84 kişi var. Ama her biri bir derneğin, bir kuruluşun başkanı. Gazeteciler de var. Biz de askeriz ya. şimdi bana Konya’da ne sorusu sorulacak? Türban sorusu. Ben en son varmıştım. İçeri girdim, en arka sıradan 84 kişinin elini sıkmaya başladım. Benim yaşlarımda bir kadın var, yanında türbanlı bir genç kız var. Beni çağıranlar tanıttı. Dediler ki “Bu teyze şehit Anaları Derneğinin bir üyesidir. Bir şehit anasıdır” dediler. Yanında yaşlı bir kadın var. Yanında bir tane bayan var, başı açık. “O şehit Anaları Derneğinin başkanı” dediler. Yandaki türbanlı kızda şehit anaları derneğinin başkan yardımcısı. O şehit anasına dedim ki, izin verirseniz elinizi öpeyim. “Paşam olur mu?” falan dedi. Normal eşarbı takmış bir kadın. Dedim ki, bakın acılar sizi yıpratmış. Benden yaşlı gözüküyorsunuz. Benden genç de olabilirsiniz dedim. Bu hiç önemli değil. Siz şehit anasısınız. şehit anası demek benim gönlümde, bunu inanarak söylüyorum, milletin anasıdır. Milletin anasının da elini kim gelirse öpmek zorundadır. Yaşı, başı, makamı ne olursa olsun dedim. Ben cumhurbaşkanı olarak da gelsem buraya sizin elinizi öperim. Ama o gene de öptürmedi. Neyse, adamla konuştuk, o kızla tokalaştım falan. Sonra konferansı bitirdim. En önden kardeşim yaşlarında birisi çıktı. Ben Konya bilmem ne gazetesinden şuyum dedi. Tamam dedim. Hayal meyal hatırladım zaten gazeteyi. “Paşam bildiğiniz gibi..” dedi. şunun ezberini bozayım dedim. Bir dakika dedim. Soracağın soruyu bilmiyorum. Bildiğimi nerden çıkartıyorsun? dedim. “Ama ben öyle düşünüyorum” dedi. Senin düşüncen önemli değil, şu bildiğin lafını bir kaldır dedim. Dengesi bir bozuldu. “Biz insanlar özgürlüklerimizi yaşayamıyoruz” dedi. Ben de bu sizin başbakanınızın sorunu, ben özgürlük dağıtmıyorum dedim. “İnançlarımızı yaşayamıyoruz” dedi. “İnsanlar kategorize ediliyor” filan beş dakika açıklamadan sonra “türban konusunda ne düşünüyorsunuz?” dedi. Zaten ilk sorusunun o olacağını ben biliyordum. şahin Filiz de en arka sırada oturuyor. Son günlerde çok konuşuluyor. Konya Selçuk üniversitesi İlahiyat Fakültesi Ana Bilim Dalı Başkanı Doç. şahin Filiz. Bak dedim, bu işin bir siyasi yönü var, bir kültürel yönü var, bir de dini yönü. Sen hangisini soruyorsun dedim. Hepsini soruyor. Sen büyük bir yanlış içindesin dedim. Askerler din adamı değildir. şimdi sen bana din konusunda bir yorum yaptırmak istiyorsun. Git dedim, orada şahin hoca var, İlahiyat Fakültesinin Ana Bilim Dalı Başkanı, git ona sor. Bana ne soruyorsun. Ha, benim inancımı sen sorgulayamazsın dedim. şimdi, ikinci konu var dedi. “İnançlarımızı yaşayamıyoruz” diyorsun dedim. Benim ağabeyim vali, ben askerim dedim. Bizim anamız, babamız umreye, hacca gitti. “Ya oğlum biriniz valisiniz, biriniz paşasınız. Biz inancımızı yaşayamıyoruz. Nedir bu çektiğimiz? Buna bir çare bulun. Sizi okuttuk büyüttük, adam ettik” demediler dedim. Yani hiç böyle bir sıkıntıdan bahsetmediler dedim. Ama olabilir, senin bir sıkıntın olabilir. şimdi anamıza soralım dedim. “Ana” dedim. O da önden üçüncü sırada. “Buyur Paşam” dedi. “Ana” dedim, duydun, “dinimizi, inancımızı yaşayamıyoruz” diyor. Böyle bir sıkıntı var mı dedim. “Hiçbir sıkıntı yok oğlum” dedi. “Namazımı kılıyorum, abdestimi alıyorum, orucumu tutuyorum. Halim vaktim yerinde olsa, Allah kısmet ederse bir de Hacca gideceğim. Hiçbir derdimiz yok” dedi. Aynen böyle. Oğlum aldın mı ananın cevabını? Ama salon nasıl alkışlıyor biliyor musunuz. 

_Başbakanınızın sorunu demiştiniz..._

Siyasi yönünü hiç tartışmayalım. üünkü çok demoralize oldun bu cevaplar karşısında dedim. Dondu kaldı. Yani şu var, bir işi ehline soracaksın, ehlini konuşturacaksın. Ha, ben söyleyemez miyim? Söylerim, bilirim de benim aldığım eğitim, yaşam, kişisel inanç düzeyindedir. Ben bu konuda yorum yapmayı kendime çok haklı bulmam. Bana güvenlik de, strateji de, uluslararası ilişki de, ekonominin güvenliğe etkisini anlatayım ben sana. Psikolojinin güvenliğe etkisini anlatayım, psikolojik harekatı anlatayım, stratejiyi anlatayım. Ama sen bana dinle ilgili veya mikro ekonomiyle alakalı bir şey sorma. Sorarsan, aldığın cevaba da inanırsan, o senin cehaletindir yani. 

_Son söylemek istediğiniz bir şey varsa eğer..._

İnşallah söylediklerimizin bir katkısı olup bir kişiyi daha bizim tarafa yönlendirirsek ne mutlu bize...





*(Bitti...)*

----------

